# Win a Ducky Keyboard! (over)(winners announced)



## Samurai707

In for an awesome Mechanical Keyboard!

And of course hopefully my first piece of OCN Branded shtuff!


----------



## aadk

OMG I hope I win


----------



## Osea23

Awesome! Totally in! And I think i'm 2nd 4th post in this thread too







can we post as many times as we want or just once for the entire duration of the contest?


----------



## XAslanX

Would like to try one out.


----------



## Poorguy

In for one. I could always use a third ducky


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osea23*
> 
> Awesome! Totally in! And I think i'm 2nd 4th post in this thread too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can we post as many times as we want or just once for the entire duration of the contest?


You only need to post once


----------



## robbo2

in please


----------



## ivr56

i could use something to replace my aging HP media keyboard from 06


----------



## Philliesfan

Defiantly in on this one ^_^


----------



## morbid_bean

Thanks admin! Count me in on this!


----------



## luffy

I'm hoping to win Mechanical Keyboard.


----------



## wompwomp

In!

For once in my life I hope I can win something. Lol


----------



## Arctic Storm

I'm so in!


----------



## Callil

I want in! This would make a perfect birthday present.


----------



## Chilly

Mechanical keyboards all day. I'm in =)


----------



## GfhTattoo

Mechanical Keyboard Sweet.

This eclipse II been broken for a long time, but bad times hit me so no cash for pc stuff. married and have 2 kids and baby on the way.


----------



## twerk

In please!


----------



## topdog

nice one, in


----------



## Deceived

Would love to get one of these keyboards!!!

SO IN!

Thanks for this opportunity OCN!


----------



## Sainesk

sweet, thanks for the chance!


----------



## hollowtek

In please! My wife and daughter both spilled juices of all sorts on my poor clunker :-(


----------



## Hydrasis

awesome







count me in


----------



## pengs

'Min


----------



## Idef1x

Sweet. I would really like a Ducky but they are around 250$ in my country, which I find a bit much for a keyboard. Anyhow - really nice initiative. Thumbs up OCN!


----------



## Nowyn

In


----------



## QuadDamage

I would love one!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Sweet







In


----------



## antonr90

Would love one!


----------



## pent

Im in i want one, Not a fan of the name lol but its a great quality mech. keyboard.


----------



## FreekyGTi

i won a ducky last year and gave it away to a less fortunate friend of mine that was in desperate need of a good keyboard. So im in (if im allowed) for a ducky of my own


----------



## justarealguy

More giveaways? You need to pace yourself admin!


----------



## Ganglartoronto

Im in it to win it yo!


----------



## Hoops

Wow! A lot of great opportunities. Definitely in to win!


----------



## MFLucky

In for the win


----------



## PyreSpirit

Ducky here I come!!!!!!!!!! Really looking forward in getting rid of my Razer Black Widow (In need for non clicky cherry reds) ^.^


----------



## xion

I would love one of these!


----------



## m_jones_

Yes please.

Thanks.


----------



## Bloitz

If it's open for EU: I'm in !
Would love to try Blue switches


----------



## HmoobYaj87

I'm in... thank you...


----------



## Kittencake

I would love to give a mechanical keyboard a try







probably a lot better than my hp







i'm in .. and hopefully I win because I'm cute


----------



## stealthybox

Awesome!

I would love an OCN KB!


----------



## jellis142

Would love an OCN keyboard! I could give my QuickFire to a friend who liked the feel of the keys


----------



## lilxskull

IN. Could use my first mechanical keyboard.


----------



## -SE7EN-

in for this.


----------



## The_chemist21

In, thank you for the chance to win an awesome keyboard.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

In! Thanks!!!


----------



## JTHMfreak

in!


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Nice!


----------



## Costfree

Oh nice! In it to win one!


----------



## Zerodameaon

I'm in, go OCN.


----------



## Stige

Free stuff is always great right?

Long overdue for a proper keyboard...


----------



## lukerobi

I want one... mostly because the word Ducky makes me think of Doland.


----------



## KyadCK

In! Got just the place for one.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Finally ... The chance for a student to own a real mechanical keyboard that isn't plagued by squeaky keys and a faulty left alt ... yay ... ...

Thanks for the chance to enter this great giveaway !!! ...

*IN*


----------



## gumby510

I'm in I never won anything b4 might as well try.


----------



## Jesta42o

I love Ducky keyboards I think its time for a new one =)


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

IN !!!!


----------



## Kedas

i'm in! it would be awesome to receive a branded OCN keyboard


----------



## Dudewitbow

if i can get a ducky, then I wouldnt need to go buy one myself. might as well try.


----------



## Derko1

I would love one!


----------



## Jacksonator36

I'm in, really wanting to get a ducky and an OCN version would be awesome!


----------



## firstolast

count me in


----------



## Sped

I'm in. My sister could benefit from my current Quickfire if I win.


----------



## lolmont

in


----------



## itzhoovEr

aweSOME


----------



## squall325

In! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Berzalum

want !! definitely want !
an awesome mechanical keyboard.


----------



## invena

In it to win it


----------



## Bloodcore

Hopefully I can get rid of my terrible membrane keyboard at work!


----------



## FreddneX

Im in


----------



## Buka The Earthworm

i need a new keyboard.


----------



## jellybeans69

In and thanks, as i was about to ship one from china , unfortunatelly taxes too high to send one from us with ocn logo.


----------



## Vpshuffler

Would love to try a Ducky keyboard.
Definitely in!


----------



## Detahmaio

I wish i could win









I'm in


----------



## Intricate09

Welp, I have been looking into mech. keyboards, but haven't bit the bullet quite yet. This could be a good chance so why not take a shot!


----------



## StayFrosty

In for this awesome prize!

My cheap Logitech wireless keyboard is falling apart!


----------



## lilraver018

Would like to enter,


----------



## Kanalplus

In for one!!

Time to retire my aging keyboard!!

Cheers


----------



## Butternut101

im in...


----------



## JQuantum

Ducky ducky ducky


----------



## FlashFir

WHAT. Thanks! So nice









This would be a huge upgrade from this dasSilent it's like going from an (electric) keyboard! (pun intended) Like from a Yamaha P60 to the P-155 o_o


----------



## nbmjhk6

in!!


----------



## Tman5293

In!


----------



## Speedster159

Im posting...


----------



## mve1907

IN IN IN IN!!!









This would be a slight upgrade from my 5 year old basic Dell keyboard.

Thanks for this awesome give-away!


----------



## Noctizzle

In please.


----------



## Loosenut

in


----------



## djmattm

In!! I really hope to win one of those beauties!


----------



## barkinos98

thanks for the awesome opportunity OCN!!!!! hopefully, if i win, it would be the first non-freebie thing, first OCN merch and my first mechanical keyboard!!!!!!! good luck everyone!


----------



## That Guy

In for a chance at some OCN swag.


----------



## Heimsgard

I'm in I've always wanted a ducky =O


----------



## Heimsgard

Stupid double post..


----------



## Hanjin

Nice needed another keyboard.


----------



## wolfxing

for the win!


----------



## SirWooties

I'm in!!!!!


----------



## SwishaMane

Please include me, DESPERATE for a new keyboard.


----------



## ShineAnder

Always hoping to own a mechanical keyboard.


----------



## mr soft

In please I´d love one , my current cheapo squeaks on the space bar lol


----------



## TheSocialHermit

A Ducky keyboard?!?! Count me in!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> In for an awesome Mechanical Keyboard!
> And of course hopefully my first piece of OCN Branded shtuff!


Of course Sam is first lol









I'm in as well.


----------



## WR6133

In please, would love something nice to type on.

Thanks for the chance


----------



## Lshuman

Oh boy!!! I'm in.. Wow!!!


----------



## BradleyKZN

In it to win it!


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

IN


----------



## mr one

Im in and thanks

sent from my spraycan


----------



## Sqrldg

Woot! Would love one of these!!







Thanks OCN for another awesome giveaway!


----------



## 5ILVgeARX

Cool keyboard.


----------



## tranman48

I'm in!


----------



## foffer

I would absolutely love a Ducky! Count me in!


----------



## H_C_L

I would love to win, and finally try one of these awesome keyboards!


----------



## Sikku

Am also in...
would love to win Ducky DK9008G2 Pro


----------



## Ma15

In!


----------



## Aximous

I wanted to get my hands on a mech for a long time, but priorities lay elsewhere


----------



## TwiggLe

I'm in for one!
Bunch of new give-away's going on.

Been here for how long and I've never seen this part of the forums.


----------



## ThriftyPo

IN!


----------



## Frank33

Count me in too pls ty!


----------



## donrapello

Absolutely In!


----------



## adizz

I would so love to throw my crappy KB.
IN.

Thanks.


----------



## She loved E

In


----------



## Riou

Neat.


----------



## andrews2547

In please


----------



## SeekerZA

I'm in. I really hope to win this!!


----------



## bryanisleet

I'm In!


----------



## ixsis

Count me in. I would love a new OCN branded Ducky


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

Would love to rep OCN! Also my keyboard is pretty old


----------



## soundx98

In Please!


----------



## davidtran007

Count me in!


----------



## Wheezo

I am in, awesome keyboards!


----------



## godftw

There is no cow level.... awaits victory screen.


----------



## Jaacckk

In for sure!!


----------



## Big-Pete

IN please k thanks bai


----------



## pr0totype

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## JadedPrimate

A Ducky? In. I will name him George, and I will hug him and pet him and squeeze him.


----------



## Mozz13

Please let me win! Been wanting a mechanical keyboard to try.


----------



## Tatakai All

NIce! Count me in.


----------



## kyismaster

ITS MINE D:


----------



## OverClocker55

I hope I win


----------



## HarrisLam

wow this is awesome

want.


----------



## LolXDFace

Yes! I really hope I win a blue switch board









Good luck to everyone else in the draw.


----------



## blu3phoenix

A chance to win a Ducky?! In for sure


----------



## doco

posting for a chance to win one! good luck everyone.


----------



## ipv89

is there anyway to buy a ocn ducky and have it delivered internationally?


----------



## Daredevil 720

Lets see if I get lucky one time in my life!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Definitely in

Thanks


----------



## OkanG

In, KTHXBYE


----------



## ckWL

In! Now hook it up


----------



## nzube14

In for this amazing keyboard.


----------



## adridu59

Never tried a mech keyboard... but would like to


----------



## lordhinton

in on this never used a mechanical keyboard! good luck guys!


----------



## Fr33kill

In! I would love to try out a mechanical keyboard.


----------



## 95329

I would so love to get this.

I'm in!









Thanks admin, you're the best.


----------



## ConradTP

Definitely in! Who wouldn't want this?


----------



## tompsonn

IN!


----------



## M0HNKE

Boy, could I use one of these fancy typing machines. In.


----------



## Blaze0303

SOOOOOOO IN!


----------



## altsanity

Probably the only way I will get a Ducky short of ridiculously priced import.... Count me in


----------



## twich12

wicked in, cant afford to buy a new keyboard since im saving for a wedding but I need one bad and these things are awesome!


----------



## chad4050

I wants I needs my pecious OCN DUCKY!


----------



## ProjectYinYang

I would love to get my hands on one of these Ducky keyboards.


----------



## Skitzo_Zac

Ooooh free stuff, count me in (if open to Australian residents).


----------



## CallAMedic4U

im def in for one of these


----------



## evilghaleon

I'm in for it!


----------



## noobdown

Would love to enter.


----------



## That_guy3

In please


----------



## Phillychuck

Mechanical boards are addictive, in please, I need another child for my collection.


----------



## Melosaiyan

I would love one of these keyboards. In! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Kipper

i hope i win...


----------



## Nocturin

I would love something other than my OEM dome.

Definitely in, thanks!


----------



## Stephenfitz3

I'm in. I've been interested in mechanical keyboards for a while, this would be a great way to get started.


----------



## Zero4549

in


----------



## raiderxx

Always wanted to get one. Thanks for the chance!


----------



## selectstriker2

Count me in for an awesome Ducky


----------



## Dustin1

Even though the odds are slim, I'll give'r me best shot!


----------



## King Who Dat

IN.


----------



## b0z0

Awesome giveaway!


----------



## accskyman

Awesome. I'm about due for a new keyboard..

In.


----------



## yottabyte

This would be amazing! In!


----------



## All3n

Cool Post.


----------



## Andstraus

OH MAN I'M DYING FOR ONE!!! In!


----------



## Zamoldac

In!


----------



## DarkArc

I've been tempted by mechanical keyboards for too long.. Count me in!


----------



## veblen

I'm in!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Would love to have one.


----------



## j33z

This is too awesome!!


----------



## sepheroth003

In, thanks OCN! Best giveaway yet?









I'd love to compare this to my monoprice one.


----------



## Sleaze

Nice







)


----------



## xTweetyBird

Would love one of these! Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Jj333 33

I'm in for a new keyboard


----------



## HaMMeR=GoM=

I'm all in.


----------



## Samishii

In for a mechanical keyboard!

Thanks


----------



## Valor958

In for one of these bad boys as well! My keyboard is on it's last legs and half the keys are illegible lol. Plus, it would be my first mechanical keyboard and i'm eager to try them out.










Thanks again for the giveaway!


----------



## AMD_Freak

I could use a Ducky,


----------



## Fooxz

Oooo So totally in. Would love one for work!


----------



## Otacon

I've definitely been wanting to try a mechanical keyboard for a while now and I've read some very good things about Ducky's, so count me in!


----------



## Grobinov

I so want one


----------



## iMica

Quack Quack im in.


----------



## Jeshua

In !! Thank you


----------



## zerocool135

Count me in, always wanted to try a mechanical and this is an awesome community, would love something OCN branded. Thanks for the giveaway.


----------



## Jixr

In


----------



## Shrak

In


----------



## NitrousX

In for one.


----------



## strych9

Definitely in, ducky ftw!


----------



## mega_option101

Sign me up


----------



## Purger

In to hopefully win my first Mech!

Thanks for an awesome giveaway!


----------



## manifest3r

In!

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mott555

I'm in!


----------



## disgaea psp

Say Ducky? I'm in!


----------



## Rambleon84

In, please and thank you!


----------



## infantrygarrett

I'm in. I need a new keyboard


----------



## TarballX

In for one!


----------



## Trev0r269

Totes in for a 1337 pro keyboard. My intraweb rep will increase by at least 100 horsepower.

Edit: I can't look at the dragon edition without needing a new change of pants.


----------



## D-Dave

I'm in. I would love to have a ducky keyboard for typing papers and what not







. Thanks again OCN for another great giveaway!


----------



## caraboose

Would be nice to replace my old, breaking G15.
In for sure.


----------



## Schindlerian

This would definitely be an awesome gift. Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quack quack


----------



## sempai66

nice! count me in please

and good luck to all


----------



## voodoo71

In for a Ducky. Thanks OCN.


----------



## Donkey1514

IN!


----------



## SimoHayha

Awesome!


----------



## Reqkz

In for sure!


----------



## alabrand

Oh, I would love a new keyboard as I can't stand typing on my laptop keyboard anymore.


----------



## phaze204

in please


----------



## exnihilo

Awesome! Mechanical KBs are great! That's a lot of give-aways too! Thanks OCN and Admin!! You guys rock!

cg


----------



## Tiger S.

I'm in, come on lucky number225


----------



## thorian88

Count me in







8=D~


----------



## Niko-Time

This would be fantastic!


----------



## un1b4ll

go go ducky!


----------



## Adrenaline

Awesome giveaway Thanks


----------



## Adrenaline

Sorry Laggy Laptop Made double post Ignore


----------



## Gav777

Like a fat kid on a smartie


----------



## pacho

Already have a ducky shine in my main rig and I love it. Could use another Ducky at work though.


----------



## BulletSponge

Wow, thanks for the opportunity OCN! Count me in please!


----------



## Aestylis

In for this!. God I would love one of these keyboards!.

Thanks for the sweet giveaway.


----------



## thisispatrick

In!


----------



## Gallien

I want to win one!


----------



## StatikGP

Been looking at a good mechanical keyboard for over a year... *drool*


----------



## GingerJohn

In! Thanks Admin!


----------



## FloJoe6669

IN THANKS!!

my mate spilled pepsi on my 6GV2 yesterday and killed it so this is great timing!!


----------



## InspectrButters

In please. Thanks OCN


----------



## vitality

In! Would love to try a ducky out!


----------



## iPrintScreen

I'm in!


----------



## robotninja

Crosses fingers for mechanical keyboard.

IN


----------



## InsideJob

In, thanks for the great give away admin!









I was hoping to get one for my birthday next month, receiving it as a gift from OCN would be pretty sweet








Good luck all


----------



## bdeester

I love me some Ducky keyboards. In!


----------



## Jackeduphard

I WANT ONE!?!?!


----------



## ttam

I could definitely use one for my first build! Been primarily laptop user since the late 1990s.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Brandon13

Excellent!

Thank you Overclock.net


----------



## Dehatitated

I'm in, it would be my first OCN branded product.


----------



## Triniboi82

Never owned a mechanical kb before, would love to win one to see what the fuss is about


----------



## coachmark2

totally IN! I love the look of the Ducky Keyboards


----------



## kmac20

In, in, a thousand times in!


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

I'm in.

I didn't know OCN had their own mechanical keyboard.


----------



## sunfish31831

Great keyboards! I'm in


----------



## DBEAU

Yes Please!


----------



## muffet

In for another awesome overclock opportunity, I love this place, thanks Admin


----------



## padday

Always wanted a mechanical keyboard







but if I'm honest I want the OCN branding more


----------



## TwilightEscape

In as well, would like to replace this shoddy BWU with something of better quality.


----------



## Ovlazek

I would love to win one. I was looking to buy a Ducky soon anyways so this would be a nice surprise.


----------



## nomadganda

I'm in, I need to get rid of this gateway keyboard I'm stuck with.


----------



## AlderonnX

Oh, I'm in... i love mechanical keys


----------



## sherlock

I would really love to use one of these.


----------



## StormX2

Daddy Wants a Shine!!!
the Dragon Edition is also Beast


----------



## Nirvana9832

Hope i win! Im in need of a new keyboard... this would be awesome!


----------



## DNytAftr

in?


----------



## Cyanogenoid

I will not miss this opportunity to try out another kind Cherry switches. I'm in.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Cool, would love a Ducky Shine! Thanks admin!


----------



## {Unregistered}

In, thanks.


----------



## Tyler R

Count me in!


----------



## Zboy

cool


----------



## Phaedrus2129

I'm in.


----------



## shelter

I'm in for this. Would love one of those


----------



## rubicsphere

OCN rocks. In


----------



## Qycc

A new keyboard would be very nice...


----------



## Strider_2001

Someone must have stung admin with some holiday cheer.... Either that or I just so happened to check the boards at the right time..

Cheers...Thanks admin..


----------



## pilotter

I hope that this will be the last letters I type on this keyboard....


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I'm in!


----------



## Majinwar

Oh please me! Been wanting to upgrade from this $10 logitech I'm currently using.


----------



## Pidoma

This is awesome! I am so IN!


----------



## Anhedonique

I'm in!









Would love to proudly own an official OCN mech.


----------



## ventacon

I would love to get my hands on one of these keyboards, people talk so highly of them I am curious.


----------



## Segovax

In, thank you!


----------



## xV1ral

I am so in!


----------



## strap624

Right on! I'm in! Hope I get one, I could use a new one at work.


----------



## TikTiki

Yeah! Definitely would want a new keyboard!

Count me in!


----------



## Art Vanelay

I want one!


----------



## Selquist979

In for a totally awesome keyboard!!!!!
Thanks OCN!


----------



## ahwosh

in for awesome!


----------



## rjmana

In please! I'd love to have one for work and annoy everyone around me


----------



## ejb222

I'm in. thanks!
Great giveaway!


----------



## legoman786

Done.


----------



## gboeds

yes, please


----------



## ipod4ever

In for me!


----------



## Darkcyde

In please.


----------



## roadlesstraveled

In! Awesome giveaway.


----------



## Swisser

SO IN!


----------



## r3vrb

hell yeah im in.


----------



## DiNet

in


----------



## Choopy!

Duckyyyyy! :>


----------



## frickfrock999

Holy cow, Admin. You're going to town this year.









So very in!


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Hell yeah... Count me in. It would be my first mech board.


----------



## bfromcolo

Yes please.


----------



## Helmsdg

Goin For it!

--David--


----------



## skyravr

SOOO IN!!!!!


----------



## TheMindAtLarge

I have been dying to try a ducky!


----------



## Erick Silver

Sweet!! I am in for this! Thanks OCN!!!


----------



## mtbiker033

in please!


----------



## Forrester

In. wanted one for the longest time now


----------



## Ironman517

In


----------



## SDriver

Go OCN!

Im in please!


----------



## Ukkooh

In for sure!


----------



## Raiden911

in for the win.


----------



## OverSightX

Been wanting to get my hands on a Ducky.

IN!


----------



## Sporadic E

Thanks for the chance to win one of these.


----------



## bigal1542

I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## Rickles

in it to win it


----------



## ez12a

in!


----------



## mxfreek09

Awesome. Thank you for the opportunity. Neat to see that so many people have a chance at winning. Very generous giveaway.


----------



## mironccr345

Man! Another Awesome Give Away! So In!


----------



## Badwrench

Count me in!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Wow, I love this community so much, totally in!


----------



## brown bird

In!


----------



## PCModderMike

In it to win it!


----------



## mielie69

Been dreaming of a Ducky since I heard about them!


----------



## Chairman

In! Gl hf gg!


----------



## yakub0

In please


----------



## Tempis

Always wanted a mech keyboard! Need one to replace old reliable, my Logitech g110


----------



## Bentz

In









Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpiritGear

in


----------



## seechay

Omg maybe this time I could win the keyboard!! I've always wanted one, besides my current one has been derping up lately.


----------



## Jokah

I want my Ducky back









In!


----------



## Zorginator

Haha, I love you guys! Spent the weekend deliberating on which mechanical keyboard to get after my membrane one is pooping out. Settled on the Ducky Shine II but couldn't find it at a decent price.
Came back here to find the guide and found this! So very much in for this


----------



## Nebacanezer

Heck yeah!

Awesome give away and I would love to sport me some OCN branded gear


----------



## Clam Slammer

Goodie goodie goodie I hope I weeeeeeeen.


----------



## surfbumb

In, thanks for the opportunity!!!


----------



## hout17

Awesome would be great to win one of these!


----------



## axipher

In for another great contest


----------



## GanjaGeek

Heh, OCN Ducky keyboard would be *SICK!*


----------



## SpardaHK

As much as I love this Dell keyboard.... IM IN!


----------



## radeon-google

I would love one as well!


----------



## ReverbDP

In please









Thanks


----------



## Allen86

Do want







Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## reggiesanchez

in


----------



## Mreim76

In


----------



## Warweo

YES YES YES!!

I've wanted one of these for a long while now.









In.


----------



## ruervyn

In for the best keyboards thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdjorgen

I would love to get one of these!!


----------



## Bytelove

I'm in


----------



## RedScorch

I'm in! I wish I could buy one right now!


----------



## DirkDaring

In because I never win stuff but keep trying cuz I just........can't stop believiiiiiiing. also want a mech board ;3


----------



## BMorrisSly

In :3


----------



## ivoryg37

I want to test my luck with this.


----------



## rasa123

Definitely in! Really need a full sized mech.


----------



## funfortehfun

Definitely in!


----------



## zefs

In & Thanks


----------



## spacegoast

I need me a new mech keyboard...


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

...ducky.... tasty. In for sure.


----------



## Evoker

Totally in


----------



## andi1971

count me in i need a new keyboard anyway would be cool to win one


----------



## Bluelighting

Im in


----------



## Crooksy

Would love to try out a Ducky board and even more so an OCN branded one!


----------



## ElectroGeek007

In for one.


----------



## NightHawK360

I would love to win one. I love mechanical keyboards.


----------



## Narcolepsy

Just as I was looking for a new mech keyboard, would be great to win one of these.


----------



## Buska103

I'm in.


----------



## repiv89

In! Thanks for the contest!


----------



## jdave420

In! I would love one of these.


----------



## albear01

Count me in


----------



## mkclan

in! Please:thumb:


----------



## Ocnewb

In please!!


----------



## taotree

Typing this on an ancient compaq keyboard someone found stored away... I would love a good quality keyboard.


----------



## Eve23

Hope to be chosen! ^ - ^ *crosses fingers* OCN is awesome!


----------



## Hatchet

I wouldnt know what to do with myself i won one......omg/


----------



## Vermillion

Overclock.net FTW!
In!


----------



## Hyrox

I would love to win one!


----------



## deathlikeeric

sweeeet in! awesome keyboard in need of one!


----------



## Valkryie

Ah Ducky Shine come home to me.

Thank you OCN


----------



## rocketman331

Count me in!

Thanks OCN!!!


----------



## Prymus

Prymus FTW


----------



## GreenNeon

Never had a mechanical keyboard before, heard allot about them but that's about it. Unfortunately I tend to abuse my budget when it comes down to the keyboard and I've usually gone for budget hardware as I'm a student.
Totally in for this, would love to give this beauty a bashing!


----------



## lurker2501

Definitely in.


----------



## DarkStar99

Im in it to win it!


----------



## Jim888

yeah! this would be awesome!


----------



## ericlee30

Would be awesome to have, especially for a gamer like me!


----------



## nagle3092

In please!


----------



## dezahp

In!! Who knows? Maybe I'll win one.


----------



## burwij

Always wanted to try one of these - in, thanks!


----------



## R3DX

In!


----------



## freedumb

enter the dojo


----------



## OwnedINC

In for a sweet keyboard.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Hotter than a goats A$$ in a pepper patch.


----------



## WolverineM

I would love to win an awesome mechanical keyboard


----------



## aldfig0

I would like one.


----------



## cam51037

I'd really love one of these! I was thinking about buying myself a mechanical keyboard, but if I won one, that would be even better.


----------



## losttsol

In for keyboard. Thanks Admin!


----------



## burticus

Yes please!

I was browsing mechanical keyboards for hours today and tripped across this. Good stuff! I would love to ditch my K800 and go with a mechanical keyboard.


----------



## Whimis

Ducky keyboard count me in!


----------



## snoball

In FTW hopefully!


----------



## Pnanasnoic

Ooh, and I really need a new board. I hope I win!


----------



## Mayor Winters

Well, in for a keyboard, my two IBMs and the Filco need a ducky-y pet!


----------



## starships

Very generous, I'm in.


----------



## hyujmn

Wow this is awesome! Totally in.


----------



## Sand3853

Ooh, Shiney!







I'm in

Thanks Admin

Good luck to all


----------



## n1helix

In.


----------



## francisw19

Count me in, please!


----------



## kblo

I want one! never had a mechanical keyboard before.


----------



## Laylow

In! This is great.


----------



## pale

so IN! Always wanted a Ducky keyboard, never been able to afford! OCN branded too = win!


----------



## audioxbliss

In!


----------



## zer0d3gree

Awesome, Im in!


----------



## theknappkin

I am SO in! Thanks!


----------



## jwolf24601

I've always wanted a mechanical keyboard


----------



## Mrbigg

I'm in!


----------



## aznpersuazn

In for the awesome prizes!


----------



## Scott1541

In


----------



## robbiq

NICE!!!!!!!! will gift to my brother if I win. Nothing to do to win?


----------



## Ergates

Much awesomeness, I'm in!


----------



## shellbunner

In in in!!!!!!


----------



## Kaname

I'm in


----------



## BgG286

I'm so in!


----------



## Imports>Muscles

Count me in.


----------



## Raven.7

Yes plox!


----------



## jinxjx

Very nice, i'm in.......


----------



## Myyu

Sure. Why not.


----------



## regles

In for the win!


----------



## Citra

in!


----------



## Fuell

My keyboard just died and I have no backup. I could really use this right now









IN!


----------



## ghostrider85

in please!


----------



## Jaycee17

Totally in!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigpapa1289

This guy is in for one as well

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## juano

In. Thanks admin.


----------



## zer0entropy

I'm in!

Thanks for the chance to win!


----------



## superericla

Definitely in for this.


----------



## vspec

In.


----------



## Azuredragon1

I'm in.


----------



## ericld

Wow, OCN is kick a## with the give a ways. I have been using the same Logitech keyboard for almost 7 years and a Ducky keyboard would be my first choice in replacement.


----------



## l0max

in to win an awesome keyboard


----------



## 50percentgenius

I'm in for it. Great stuff


----------



## Clockwerk

In!


----------



## Big-Pete

please me! id love one so much


----------



## SgtMunky

Omg I've wanted one for so long, in


----------



## Juggalo23451

I am in


----------



## Arkuatic

In.


----------



## gears2head84

In for sure, I've never owned a good mechanical keyboard. This would be so sweet.


----------



## iLLicit1

Would love to try a Ducky keyboard!!!


----------



## BahamutZer0

in as well


----------



## Conley

Me too!


----------



## IBooNI

In, FTW!


----------



## Billy_5110

Time to upgrade form my logitech G510?

I hope so









IN


----------



## ned99

I would replace my ABS M1 in a heartbeat for an OCN Ducky!


----------



## Celcius

Count me in!


----------



## YouGotJaked

In! This is awesome


----------



## yeahi

I hope I win in please


----------



## redxmaverick

Sweet. Way to go OCN!

OCN! OCN! OCN! OCN! OCN!


----------



## AsTR0s-

I`m in for sure.


----------



## TriplePlay

I'd love one! Definitely in.


----------



## pcfoo

What a great new year's present!
Thanks


----------



## burksdb

Deff IN


----------



## Gomi

In!


----------



## KevinX

Wow another contest!!
Well I'm here participating.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

consider me entered!


----------



## scorpionvenom

In


----------



## TSXmike

In for a chance to win!


----------



## VanillaCena

In!


----------



## BWG

Ducky is awesome.


----------



## cgull

in
thanks ducky


----------



## NKrader

IN FTW!


----------



## nova4005

I'm in for this great contest. I have been looking for a new keyboard, thank you for these excellent prizes!


----------



## mchief014

Gonna try my luck.
Thanks for the opportunity !


----------



## TomahawkGamer

In, thanks for the chance!


----------



## AgentHydra

In, thanks OCN!


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Heres to hoping!

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## tking

I would like to have one anything is better the the junk I have now


----------



## Jehutiy

In!

Thank you for the give away


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

in! thanks


----------



## mahiv87

I could use a new keyboard. My shift is starting to stick.


----------



## SilencedsTomasz

man i've wanted one of these for so long, hate the 2$ Microsoft crap


----------



## Z3RO

Go Go Gadget Win!


----------



## CBZ323

In! definitely excited for this


----------



## PastLinkJon

Awesome, guys.
I'm in.


----------



## Vonnis

Oooh, count me in. Always wanted to try a mechanical keyboard.


----------



## ploppercon

Hope I win! Good luck everyone!


----------



## rc dude

in, could use a good keyboard for my first build


----------



## JRG

In, thanks!!


----------



## dzalias

My keyboard don't work no more.

In!


----------



## navynuke499

In for sure. i still need to get a good keyboard.


----------



## Gdubz22

I'm in.


----------



## Conspiracy

IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarkPhoenix

Yes please!


----------



## sprower

Beauty!


----------



## conzilla

Nice giveaway. In


----------



## AMDZombie

AWWW YEAH! I've always wanted a Mechanical Keyboard.


----------



## TotemTed

Why not, i'll try out my luck for one of those.


----------



## SchmoSalt

I'd love to start using a mechanical keyboard. Consider me in.


----------



## arkenex

wow, always wanted one! cmon!! anyway, thanks for this awesome givaway!


----------



## Snowmen

In! Would be nice to have a new mechanical keyboard!









Thank you!


----------



## SimpleTech

In. Love to have me a Ducky.


----------



## adgame

nice contest, lots of winner, I like it


----------



## nasmith2000

SAAAAAAWEEEEEET!!!!!!

In for sure. Gl everyone!


----------



## Covert_Death

COMPLETELY in, I has wanted a good mechanical keyboard for a long time!

thanks for this great giveaway!


----------



## laurelgtxyz

IN. Totally Awesome Giveaway.


----------



## Eatfoodnow

I'm totally in! All I have is my laptop keyboard atm, so getting a nice mech keyboard would save me ~$100 in the near future


----------



## volim

I'mha ininin. Cool giveaway







.


----------



## Strickt

Hek ya im in!


----------



## ElementR

Woot I would love one of these!


----------



## skyn3t

In. Its mine


----------



## Mattousai

In. Always looking for good keyboards!


----------



## Xinoxide

oooh I want to feel me some MX Blues!


----------



## Rainstar

In =]


----------



## BeardedJesus

Dear god I'm so in for this, just broke the space bar on my Razer Blackwidow a few weeks ago. Thanks for the chance to win an awesome piece of kit.


----------



## Mbalmer

Put me in for this. Would love to get my fingertips on one of those.


----------



## Darius Silver

In for an mechanical keyboard!


----------



## Tnt6200

Yay, in!


----------



## ssgtnubb

So much in for this, thanks Admin!


----------



## crazyg0od33

hello!!!
I want this!!!


----------



## division2

in!


----------



## DesertRat

In please. Would freebie my current MX Black OCN ducky if I won one. Would like to get a keyboard with at least tactile feedback keyswitches.


----------



## XxG3nexX

Count me in, my das needs to be retired.


----------



## r3dh3adkid

Totally in for this one


----------



## Sarec

I would love a new ducky keyboard!


----------



## Jaromir

In







Id love to try out mechanical keyboard


----------



## kazex18

i need it pls


----------



## jdbishop

I am so in, hope I win.


----------



## fuzzywarrior482

im in on this


----------



## JAM3S121

yes please!


----------



## nubbinator

Awesome contest. Count me in.


----------



## B-rock

In for one, I really want to try out some reds or browns.


----------



## Rakin

I would absolutely love one of these.


----------



## dandu5

<3 would like!!!


----------



## SpykeZ

There once was a guy named SpykeZ
Who really wanted one of these oh....

bah screw it, poems are too hard to think of right now. In!


----------



## alextheawesome

Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy, oh boy.


----------



## HPE1000

I would love the chance to win one, I am in!


----------



## brettson

What's this?! A replacement for the keyboard that came with my Gateway back in '01!?

In!


----------



## drjoey1500

In


----------



## nawon72

In.


----------



## johny24

Please and thank you!


----------



## shrapner

in for a try

thanks admin!


----------



## Ferrari8608

I would like in please!


----------



## FlyingDolphin

Sure, why not

In for a win


----------



## Broseidon

I've been on the edge about replacing this malfunctioning keyboard with a mechanical.. just not sure if I can afford to spend it









in it to win it!


----------



## Accuracy158

Count me in... I'm in the market for a Mechanical Keyboard


----------



## Imitationcrabme

Rubber Ducky, you're the one.
You make bath-time, lots of fun!


----------



## 260870

In.

GL to all.


----------



## Ali67219

Count me in







Seems awesome


----------



## feteru

Definitely in, hoping to add a little OCN to my desk.


----------



## DuckieHo

A Ducky for a Duckie!

These are REALLY nice keyboards...


----------



## davin

Please count me in!


----------



## PlaguedSickness

Wait what!? I'd love to try one!


----------



## GREG MISO

Totally want another mech keyboard and I am in!


----------



## Jaxis

i'll take one! Thanks!!


----------



## Dorianime

So in! And I totally need it because the last letter of the alphabet is broken on my keyboard!


----------



## PR-Imagery

In for another


----------



## Hydraulic

I would totally love one of these keyboards


----------



## Polarity

Im in ^0^ !


----------



## Jeffro422

In, thanks!!!


----------



## mothow

I want one BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IN


----------



## jach11

In!


----------



## Cyclops

Sweet giveaway. In for sure.


----------



## boogschd

would be awesome if my first mech keyboard is an OCN Ducky :3


----------



## Shimme

In! I'd love to have a decent keyboard


----------



## kcuestag

I'm in for another one, huge thanks Admin!


----------



## tcaughey

IN!


----------



## Ashpd=win!!

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## lolllll117

in. i've always wanted to try a ducky keyboard...
thanks for this awesome giveaway!


----------



## Compaddict

I would love to win one of these!









Thank you for your generosity and the opportunity to own one!


----------



## Shadychevyowner

Im so in!!


----------



## audioholic

In also! Hopefully this will be my time to get rid of my old 15 dollar roll up keyboard!


----------



## WarMacheen

I'm in, I've been looking for a new keyboard, winning one of these would let me put the money towards my version 6 build coming soon.


----------



## famous1994

In!


----------



## kbc8090

i'm in


----------



## Rasemotte

In for one !


----------



## General123

In! Great thank you!


----------



## NeonRed3mption

In!!


----------



## labbu63

Totally in for one!


----------



## esp42089

in:thumb:


----------



## Mr357

In! This is pretty awesome.


----------



## moocowman

In! I really need myself a mechanical keyboard. xD


----------



## CarFreak302

Can never have too many mech keyboards, IN!
Thanks for the chance, Admin


----------



## gopanthersgo1

IN!!! I've been considering a mech for a while now, I love my friends!


----------



## DUpgrade

IN, would love to try a Mechanical keyboard.


----------



## Narmo23

In! Need to get on the experience!


----------



## BiaBia

In, why not, I troll these boards enough I might as well try and get something for the effort


----------



## xxSilent_Sniper

Damn, definitely want one =D


----------



## Dylan

In!


----------



## rxsocal

OMG DUCKY is my favorite mechanical keyboard. if i win a shine, i will GLADLY take that over a blackwidow. thank you thank you ocn and ducky!


----------



## Velathawen

nice contest!


----------



## creamy_goodness

Definitely in. Thanks.


----------



## ShineGraphics

OCN branded mechanical keyboards?
I'm definitely in!


----------



## mommapeach

IN PLEASE


----------



## daydream99

OMG. I NEED one of these keyboards. In, and may the odds FORVER BE IN MY FAVOR. YES THAT WAS A HUNGER GAMES REFERENCE.


----------



## zxaja

Definitely In, been considering a mechanical keyboard for a while now


----------



## jivenjune

wooh, in!


----------



## groundzero9

I'd like to partake in this contest!


----------



## Bossman4

This is exciting I'm in


----------



## KonigGeist




----------



## austinwillis81

Me gusta!!!!


----------



## mk16

Just got a new computer and could use a new keyboard to go with it, I'm in.


----------



## Ecks9T

in for a ducky.


----------



## Slaughter

Count me in! I would love to win one of these!


----------



## bigyam

IM in!


----------



## IXcrispyXI

would love to get rid of this blackwidow


----------



## amin7ty

I wish to have 1!


----------



## mingqi53

Cool, in! Never managed to win the Ducky's given out during foldathons.. here's another try!


----------



## Cykososhull

Oh yeah. In ftw.


----------



## zaforh

Own a good gaming rig bt no gaming peripherals yet, it would be nice to start with a mechanical keyboard, a ducky ocn branded one at that


----------



## OEMBoardSucks

hope i win this :]


----------



## LuminatX

Omg count me in!
Need to finally upgrade from this G11 and would love to get a ducky.

Good luck to all!


----------



## Draven

WOW this is awesome it's give away month lol I'M IN PLEASE!!!


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

Would like to try one out.


----------



## BiscuitHead

In for the win! I've been wanting one of these so bad!


----------



## bryonhowley

Count me in please. Would love to win just one time! i figure if I enter everything I may win something before I die!


----------



## nuggabob

Whoa, that an amazing contest. I'd love to win.


----------



## TrustKill

Do want!


----------



## kga92

IN!


----------



## Maximus4

Awesome ! In for sure !


----------



## bgtrance

So in!


----------



## endevite

Do want, very so much need a new cherry blue board.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

i am in too


----------



## CtrlAltel1te

Oe oe I want one,
I would be like







:thumb:


----------



## Tomus

totally in !!


----------



## antspag85

Well I hope your going to be kind to your new account holder







. Would love to have a branded keyboard and a good one at that


----------



## el gappo

Guess I could do with another







In!


----------



## soloz2

In! I was just thinking that I wanted a new keyboard!


----------



## Hanshin

Definitively in!


----------



## Drin-King757

Count me in!!!


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Pleez count me in for one of these!


----------



## wthenshaw

IN! need a new keyboard anyways


----------



## Pao

In!


----------



## Heartl3ss

in!! nice one admin!


----------



## chowtyme2

Wow Nice, Im in for this


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

Gimme that Ducky! IN!


----------



## ChaosAD

In!!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dude5082

Can't miss out on a chance for a Ducky keyboard!

In!


----------



## ounderfla69

In


----------



## Alatar

in


----------



## bbaseballboy1234

I would love to win one!


----------



## .theMetal

Well thanks guys! would be a great item to win.


----------



## coolbeans785

Count me in!


----------



## evilminist

in!


----------



## Cee

Never had one before. I am in.


----------



## nizda

Nice I always wanted to try a ducky. Count me in.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Homeyjojo

Yay I need a new mechanical keyboard! IN!


----------



## Nightz2k

Count me in.

Have had too many cheap keyboards, would love to try a real one _(so-to-speak)_ for once.


----------



## SteveZ23

I would love a new keyboard!


----------



## Grotick

I would love a Ducky keyboard!


----------



## BogoreBuster

I HATE my rubber dome keyboard!!!


----------



## Shikaka

Oooooo count me in!


----------



## Nethermir

In FTW! Looks like this is a late Christmas gift-giving from OCN


----------



## Canis-X

Sweet!! I'm in for this definitely!!!! Thanks for doing this admin!!


----------



## skazx

Always wanted to try a ducky mechanical keyboard. Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Leyaena

Definitely in for this!


----------



## rpch

Please please let me get what I want.

Let me touch the new year with a new mechanical keyboard. (Haven't tried one yet)


----------



## remz1337

Why not! i'm in too!


----------



## Landon Heat

Awesome! I want one.


----------



## ACallander

In for this one! w00t


----------



## vangsfreaken

Mechanical?! yes please...


----------



## Anth0789

Nice contest!

Definitely in .


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Gotta have one!!! Dying for one so bad! My G110 is so mushy.

I'm in! Thanks for doing another round of giveaways!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Woot! In.


----------



## rwpritchett

Me too
Me too
Me too


----------



## Viski

In if this is international.


----------



## The Storm

This is the most generous forum that I have ever seen or had the privilege to belong to! Thanks for the chance, I'm so in.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Ah yeah, nom nom nom Ducky!

Ducky Tie!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Furf

Heard good things about Ducky. Never used a Mechanical. and my G110 died.... Sure I will try something different. And good luck to everyone else!


----------



## VoodooActual

In, Because my current keyboard is my grandad's old one and I'd love a new one.


----------



## Joining

So in. Hope i win!


----------



## meloj17

Oh yeah. Im in for for the Ducky! Quack Quack


----------



## Threefeet

In it to win it!

Great giveaway


----------



## stubass

awsome would love one so much, IN if open to international members


----------



## jassilamba

Ohhh me wanty ducky. In to win.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

I'm down to a mechanical keyboard... though I never win any thing


----------



## dealio

in FTW


----------



## antspag85

Im in for the second time guys and thats, that!


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

In for a Ducky!


----------



## Wasted1ntellect

Awesome I'm in


----------



## Fremish

Count me in! I'm down!


----------



## chroniX

Wow count me in. Would love to have some OCN gear or even just stickers to put on my case


----------



## bobfig

epic! im in.


----------



## Kindredice

I'm in aswell, thank you for all the cool give aways in progress.


----------



## EVILNOK

Awesome giveaway. In.


----------



## importflip

In for the win.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Get me in!


----------



## intelman

in


----------



## Hyoketsu

*In*nards!


----------



## dmasteR

In! ^_^


----------



## pinkfloyd1

IN! Best of luck everyone!


----------



## SohcSTI

In! Woot!


----------



## Addiction

Totally in for this! Was getting ready to order another one for my new rig anyways.


----------



## mikeyzelda

Me want!!







, in.


----------



## tzaar0723

Count me in, please! I could really use one of these!


----------



## dmanstasiu

How many times can I enter? In


----------



## Paradigm84

In.









Also whoever wins, you better join the Mechanical Keyboard Club (link in my sig), I'll be checking.


----------



## Aeloi

Woohoo!


----------



## Sin100

Amazing! I have been wanting a mechanical keyboard for some time, however I have not had to funds to buy one for some time either.

Thank you for the opportunity Admin!


----------



## Stumpi

In! Always wanted a Mechanical Keyboard!!!
Thank You for the giveaway


----------



## Victor_Mizer

I've heard nothing but great things about Ducky


----------



## Rpg2

In for a keyboard, hopefully.


----------



## eagleeyematt

awesome!!


----------



## Phelan

IFTW! TY OCN!


----------



## MyFaceHole

I need this, lol. Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## fishinfiend

Always wanted a mechanical keyboard.









Ducky even better.


----------



## Baldy

Would totally LOVE a ducky! Always wanted a mech keyboard!

IN!


----------



## Captain1337

Definitely in!.


----------



## Hypatia

Could totally use a mechanical keyboard


----------



## Jeffinslaw

In for this! Thanks guys!









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Fusion Racing

In, would love to have a mechanical keyboard.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Love to get a Ducky mechanical keyboard.








Thank you.


----------



## Myrlin

In

THANKS!!!!


----------



## anseltman

In for this, been wanting to try one out!


----------



## halocog

In! I wish I could afford one!


----------



## Paratrooper1n0

I shall enter for this extremely low chance of success.


----------



## TheGovernment

I'm in!!!!!!!


----------



## ljason8eg

In. Thanks!


----------



## Cavey00

Woot! In for my favorite (and only actually used) techy site branded board! That would be awesome


----------



## Blindrage606

In.


----------



## Zarchon

I'm in. Woot. Can a 57 year old guy say woot? Should he?


----------



## Tech-Boy

OMG Totally in! Thanks for this


----------



## KleanAce45

In. This would be an awesome prize to start the new year.


----------



## FireBean

Hell freaking yeah!!!


----------



## Intel4Life

holy, in thanks


----------



## HanSomPa

:O You guys are way too freakin kind. I'm in!


----------



## Est.1885

Inn.


----------



## snoogins

My favorite time of year!

In.


----------



## samuelspark

OMG. I need a mechanical keyboard so badly. I would love to win.


----------



## mistermenphis22

IN

LOL would love to win a Ducky Keyboard, heard a lot of good things about them. MECHANICAL FTW


----------



## bluewr

Good luck to everyone


----------



## zomgiwin

so very in! i would love a mech.


----------



## KyesaRRi

Good luck everyone!


----------



## bigkahuna360

In for this!


----------



## Tagkaman

In s'il vous plaît.


----------



## Waysian

Free? Please, count me in!


----------



## kartcrg84

IN! Thanks for the awesome giveaway!


----------



## N3C14R

In please!


----------



## SinX7

I'm in please!


----------



## Killermod1

Im dying for one of these IN!


----------



## brackberry

Would love to finally get a Ducky keyboard. Definitely IN!


----------



## Figit090

I've been waiting to find a good mechanical board! The one I did find used hurts my fingers because the switches are a little TOO tactile, and I can't use it. This would be awesome to win. =)


----------



## Dorkstar

Count me in!


----------



## Session_7

Hoping to win my first Mech keyboard.
Lehgo


----------



## chrisguitar

wow I would love one of these!

How generous is OCN being? WOW!


----------



## kenpachiroks

wow.yes.in


----------



## Jcyle

I want a OCN branded Ducky


----------



## Twinkadink

In!

Looking forward to the results!


----------



## FlighterPilot

Niice! Never even touched a mechanical keyboard before, so this could be quite a score.

Thanks for the awesome giveaways!


----------



## Jackson889

In for the contest


----------



## silentkillerjoe

One ticket, please.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Nice, count me IN !


----------



## Trys0meM0re

Awesome Keyboards ,!!!!!!! IN !


----------



## Eiko

In please. I only have $4 keyboards from Goodwill.


----------



## noobhell

In I could use one. I only have a dumb HP keyboard from my grandfather.


----------



## Xcrunner

In! Been hoping to get one of these for awhile.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Peremptor

Yeah I'd love to get one of these... such amazing keyboards. Good luck to all!


----------



## Defend808Hawaii




----------



## gtsteviiee

I would love to have a Ducky keyboard! This would also match my OCN Decaled Case!


----------



## deafboy

Always wanted to try a ducky out... in please


----------



## Shikaka




----------



## AtomicFrost

I love that OCN does these giveaways!









I've always wanted to try out a Ducky keyboard. I wonder how it compares to my Filco. If I do win one it would be great if it had something other than blue switches.


----------



## Rawring

I want one!


----------



## iishy

This will be great! I want to buy one but its so expensive.


----------



## snaguoonkee

Thanks for the contest! First mechanical keyboard if I win!


----------



## Nhb93

I would love to win one, and I've been lucky on OCN before, so here goes nothing.


----------



## iamwardicus

I'm in please! Thank you Admin!


----------



## Shaded War

In for this. Would love to try a Ducky board.


----------



## adamkatt

Would love a OCN keyboard, I already get asked "What is that site your own everyday" now I'll just hold my keyboard up.


----------



## JustAnotherWave

I could always use a good keyboard! lol..


----------



## Esotericrj

DuckY!!!


----------



## dushan24

In please.


----------



## Locool676

Always in!


----------



## MasterFire

I definitely could do with something better than this G110


----------



## Slahtr

SO IN! I would love a mech since I bought my wife a year of the dragon-pink.... and I'm stuck with a dying board


----------



## gerickjohn

In for a nice Mechanical keyboard I've always wanted! =D


----------



## kevinf

Woot! Would be nice to replace my aging Microsoft Internet Pro PS2 keyboard.


----------



## DuvalGunman

In.


----------



## eno439

been wanting a ducky and mechanical keyboard for ages, but other bills come first before a keyboard







hopefully i win


----------



## hotwheels1997

In! Thx for OCN.net for giving this opportunity to the community!


----------



## Rust1d?

I'd love a new keyboard! My Saitek 2 is getting old


----------



## sktfreak

IN!


----------



## Voxer

Im in! I really dont want to use my old Microsoft board anymore


----------



## Degree

I'm in! I've been wanting the dragon edition and tried to preorder from a taobao but the shipping costed too much (like an extra $150+) just for the shipping.

Thanks for this!


----------



## gablain

In !! My saitek is starting to show some age, and i always wanted to try out a mechanical keyboard !

thank you


----------



## Sylon

In,

My girlfriend would love this.


----------



## fritx

I'm in please


----------



## rhyneman

Definately want to get my fingers on one of these!


----------



## jbobb

In! Thanks for the chance to win a great board.


----------



## garnet1985

One of the best mechanicals around! In.


----------



## Zarthux

I would love one as well! I'm in.


----------



## Noob_with_Tools

in in in in!! for this duck! it is shineeee


----------



## kavmac

count me in! could definitely use a _real_ keyboard to replace the one i'm currently using!


----------



## Mike-IRL

I'm in, thanks for the giveaway.


----------



## john1016

In, man I hope win one.


----------



## Metalcrack

EDF! EDF! EDF! try again..... ECW! ECW! ECW! durrrrrrr..... OCN! OCN! OCN!
Love to throw my Cyber Snipa to my brother!


----------



## jaks

awsome I'm in!!!


----------



## makol

Always wanted to try one of these out.

I hope I win.


----------



## corrinthians

Awesome prize. In for a chance.


----------



## Ecstacy

In! I've always wanted a mechanical keyboard.

Thanks OP and whoever else is helping to make this happen!









Also my birthday is on January 20th, it would make an awesome gift.


----------



## JRuxGaming

This would be my first Mechanical Keyboard.


----------



## mikami

i was planning to buy a quickfire tk but i just bought a sound card. i hope i win this!


----------



## Monocog007

I'm in.


----------



## dasparx

Woot woot!


----------



## edalbkrad

thanks ocn, i wanna try what the fuss is about those ducky keyboards


----------



## mam72

In


----------



## MudBoat

In, thanks!


----------



## sn0w

In please


----------



## EtheralDreamer

Would LOVE to display some pride for OCN at work! (in IT so nerd cred would abound)


----------



## fkjac

Free awesome keyboard, and you say it comes with awesome OCN branding too?

You can count me in for sure!


----------



## Lowlife

I have been researching keyboards, it would be nice to win one.


----------



## Tarun

M in


----------



## Doogiehouser

Wow, amazing giveaways. Thanks Admin! I'm in!


----------



## jdjorgen

QUACK QUACK


----------



## discipline

I WANT ONE SO BAD! thanks again admin!


----------



## Crazy_Clocker

In, thanks for the opportunity,


----------



## leekaiwei

in


----------



## -iceblade^

I'd like to enter please, and thank you for the opportunity







.


----------



## Skoobs

umm... SO IN.

would love a nice 'board to take to school since the ones they let you use are absolutely terrible.


----------



## FattyMcFatFatFatty

I would love a ducky keyboard







, especially if its super shiny ^.^


----------



## pez

In please!


----------



## 5prout

I would love a keyboard! Thanks for the give away Admin!


----------



## pokpok

in please


----------



## Microx256

in!


----------



## Ezekie1Enus

Was just thinking about buying a Ducky so this is perfect!


----------



## Indilinx

most generous of you, i would like to enter please


----------



## Skips

I saw the demo of the Shine 2... I fell in love! I'd love a shot at winning one!


----------



## AznDud333

Definitely in for this


----------



## johnis007

OCN branded mechanical keyboard? Deffinatly in!


----------



## evilhugbear

In! Never used a mechanical keyboard before.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AbdullahG

Would be nice to have a mechanical keyboard. In.


----------



## dohboi

I'm in! ever since I got a mechanical, I only want MORE!


----------



## jagz

Would love to own a Ducky, in!


----------



## KC_Flip

I'm in! Thanks for the chance admin.


----------



## AC_Smoothie

Yay!


----------



## redalert

I want a Duck


----------



## DarkThirty

PM me for my address when I win.


----------



## Papermilk

Well I might as well put a post here


----------



## ChrisN

In! Quack, Quack!!


----------



## General121

In! This is sweet! Thank you admin and all the people who made this opportunity possible!
I have actually recently been looking at mech keyboards haha..And ducky isgood..PLUS OCN branding? :thumbs:


----------



## [CyGnus]

In for a ducky


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Schweeeet!!! In please!


----------



## van13330gg

I'm in please!!


----------



## Mikecdm

Nice, I'm in.


----------



## njwarhead

Thanks admin! Count me in


----------



## Racersnare21

Worth a shot....In


----------



## aas88keyz

I am in. Can't wait to see who is lucky to get these awesome prizes. Going to be a lot of fun!


----------



## mark3510

Count me in also. Hope I get the Dragon Edition! Cheers!


----------



## ericnrmrf

I'd do unforgivable things for one of those ducky shines


----------



## TK421

In, I would like to try something that's not logitech


----------



## _s3v3n_

I'd like to be in this pretty please


----------



## Krahe

Count me in


----------



## plywood99

Count me in!!


----------



## blackbalt89

Definitely want one of these. Woooo.


----------



## IXIarsenicIXI

Count me in. I would love to have one of these keyboaards.


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

Please count me in (as I would love to try one given the feedback I have read on OCN)!


----------



## D1G1TALD3ATH

Ohh man, Ive always wanted a Ducky !!


----------



## carmas

I'm in. I never tried a mechanical keyboard, that could be a good opportunity to start








Thank you admin


----------



## Jo0

In for yet another awesome OCN giveaway!


----------



## MME1122

Wow Ducky's are awesome, OCN seriously has the best giveaways


----------



## aLb.Strykr

in it two win it


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

definitely in - always wanted to try a Ducky keyboard


----------



## thelamacmdr

Oooh "shiny" I definitely want me some OCN flames O.O


----------



## Sh4dowH4ze

wow, i'm in : D


----------



## zulk

Ehmargerd I wolve lof to weeen.

YES please







.


----------



## Lee17

I was thinking to buy one... maybe I can get it here!

Thanks OCN for everything!

So in









Lee17


----------



## Mordreth

I could really use a new keyboard!


----------



## MrCrowley428

In.


----------



## ericnrmrf

I thought i already posted here?! here is my post hope I get it love the Taiwan keyboards


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Lets hope the lucky random shoots my head with a keyboard









I'm IN


----------



## blue-cat

yes please! in!


----------



## theamdman

IN.


----------



## FuzzyPants

Would love this!


----------



## Syryll

In!

















I've never actually used a mechanical keyboard, I'd like to


----------



## Heat Miser

in


----------



## cloppy007

I'm in


----------



## chronicfx

Goodbye sidewinder x4 heeellllllooooo Ducky! I'm in


----------



## Skylit

I never win stuff.


----------



## SlideRulz

in please


----------



## Spacedinvader

Throw some OCN love this way


----------



## striderz

in!!!


----------



## elzhi

I'm in


----------



## Davayy

Wow, awesome OCN, thanks!


----------



## eXXon

Very in


----------



## ducrider

In please and thanks Admin for all you do.


----------



## -X3-

In, would love to try one of these out.


----------



## NipDar

I'm in


----------



## MarlowXim

me too


----------



## Alanim

In, I'd really like to try one of these.


----------



## zalbard

Would love to give one of these a try.


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in could use a new keyboard for my build im collecting parts for


----------



## 56Killer

I'm In. Always wanted a mechanical keyboard.


----------



## Jbads

Totally in!


----------



## XiDillon

Would love a great keyboard Admin!


----------



## malishious_intent

Quack Quack. Thar be a ducky in yer future matee!


----------



## DaClownie

Why not, I'll throw my name into the hat.

Thanks OCN


----------



## Jollyriffic

this would be awesome for my ultra gamer system i'm building.


----------



## Joneszilla

Definitely in. I need a new keyboard and wanted to try one of these.


----------



## Skyl3r

Oh, well my current keyboard is a terrible stock keyboard that came with an old compaq computer, so this could be nice








Thanks Admin!


----------



## Eaglake

In


----------



## Gualichu04

Great keyboards count me in.


----------



## rationalthinking

I will try.!


----------



## kubed_zero

In please! super exciting.


----------



## aculaj

I'm in.


----------



## golfergolfer

In for this! thanks so much for the chance!!!!


----------



## rxsocal

Of all things OCN can give, they give DUCKY brand keyboards. HOW AWESOME IS THAT?! let me just say that OCN's giveaways are real. i won something before when OCN did the site revamp. ocn is the best


----------



## Sozin

I'd love to try one of these fancy keyboards...I'm in.


----------



## skylinecalvin

I'm IN


----------



## JonC04

I'm in please!


----------



## Carlitos714

Awesome. In!


----------



## banging34hzs

Thanks to OCN for all the help over the many many months, I mean this to the whole community.

Count me in thanks!!


----------



## poizone

I'd love to win a keyboard! Especially a purple shine with browns.


----------



## UNOE

In


----------



## Snyderman34

I would love a Ducky! Count me in!


----------



## Bonkers

Dear lord if I win anything this year on OCN. Let it be one of these keyboards!


----------



## zatoichi

Could use a new keyboard

Sent from my SCH-M828C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ErOR

In for a win!









I so need a keyboard upgrade, cheers OCN and Admin!


----------



## [email protected]

I'm in. I never heard of Ducky mechanical keyboards. Who knows they may be better than my Razer. The only thing i care about is backlit keys cuz i'm always online at night lol.


----------



## MattGordon

A chance to get free upgrade? Count me in


----------



## crunkosaur

Ive wanted a mech for a while now, hope i win a mx-black


----------



## stcawthern

Count me in!

(Someone who's never had the experience of typing on a mechanical keyboard. )


----------



## rock2702

I am in....









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chaosmarine32

I'm in. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## hatrix216

Sure, why not.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Would be awesome to have a mechanical keyboard to go with my Saitek eclipse 2.


----------



## bige83

I'm in for sure


----------



## Lazy Bear

Definitely in it to win it.


----------



## Kerelm

Would love a Ducky!

thanks for the importunity OCN!


----------



## aesthetics1

Oooo I'd love a new keyboard for my collection. In.


----------



## llovro

I'm in. I hope I win one since I don't have a mechanical keyboard 'yet'.


----------



## Moustache

I'm in!


----------



## iSwisss

Awesome! hope i win!


----------



## captainvera

IN! i don't have any mechanical keyboards and i'd love to try one!


----------



## Kryton

I'm in guys!


----------



## raptorxrx

In!


----------



## raptorxrx

Double post, this post isn't in


----------



## needslipo

Aww yiss


----------



## Conspiracy

when are the winners chosen? im really hoping to win one to replace this $3 bargain bin keyboard i got at microcenter years ago


----------



## EduFurtado

Pick me!!


----------



## RandyMarsh

I would love to win one!


----------



## thatleftnut

Count me in! I've always wanted a Ducky


----------



## Apple Pi

So nice!! More keyboards!


----------



## splinterize

Awesome giveaway, i'm in!


----------



## Jocelyn84

In for one


----------



## SolidSnake1162

In!


----------



## cojophoto

Wouldn't be opposed to winning this.


----------



## Deviin934

I am so in for this!
I don't even have a mechanical keyboard and have been wanting to try one out!


----------



## iCrap

I hope i win!


----------



## remz1337

Ducky Shine PLOX!!


----------



## Milcah

In and good luck everyone~


----------



## atarione

In ... I wouldn't say no to a ducky keyboard certainly.

good stuff ... nice contest.


----------



## rpgman1

Count me in. Hopefully I can win a Ducky keyboard.


----------



## nathris

in


----------



## stringcheese166

I will jump on these even though there isnt really a point xD


----------



## zodac

Obligatory post.


----------



## brew

I'm in. Thanks for another cool giveaway!


----------



## sebkow

could use a new keyboard


----------



## vortech

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Bloodfire

Totally in!!


----------



## ChampionAkalias

i'm in


----------



## nategr8ns

In please!


----------



## Cotton

In-terested.


----------



## mothman

I'm in for an OCN Ducky


----------



## Antykain

Mmmm.. Ducky Keyboard! Om nom nom nom! Would love to have one of these!


----------



## Wattser93

I'm in for the chance.

Thanks for the giveaway guys!


----------



## mach1

In


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Wouldn't be prudent not to enter


----------



## animal0307

I'm so in. I would love a keyboard with brown switches. My roommates CM Quick Fire with blues is nice but too loud. A keyboard is just something I can't justify spending a lot of money on.


----------



## Overkill

I hope I win one


----------



## xPrestonn

in


----------



## ramenbuoy

I've always wanted to try out one of these


----------



## pjBSOD

Last time I got an OCN keyboard I have it away, so let's enter for myself this time


----------



## Beat1188

In


----------



## MrDandy

Im in


----------



## Rit

In!


----------



## Lovidore

Admin. I love you in ways that are unhealthy and borderline illegal.

In. So in.


----------



## Layo

I would totally love one.


----------



## prowess

I hope I win!


----------



## snipekill2445

Admin, you and OCN are a BAWS!

I'd love to win such an awesome keyboard! So count me in please!


----------



## FtW 420

In, I'd like to try a ducky!


----------



## zetrys

In!


----------



## Roelosaurus

Ooh yeah, I'm down for a Ducky!


----------



## 13321G4

Definitely interested!

IN!


----------



## Jakeey802

Im please. Would love some OCN branded gear and an awesome keyboard








Thanks


----------



## KipH

I am in, because I never win.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I'm so in. I absolutely love mechanical keyboards. I can never go back to membrane


----------



## T0mat3




----------



## Jimbags

man i so want an ocn keyboard arrrrhhh!!!!!!!!! which switches they come with btw?


----------



## xD4rkFire

Would absolutely love to be able to try out a mechanical keyboard!


----------



## emka

I'm in!


----------



## 2metre

I'm IN.


----------



## Atlantida

add me plz


----------



## Tisca

Why make it so unclear. Is it with at least one comment in this thread or all of OCN?


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> Why make it so unclear. Is it with at least one comment in this thread or all of OCN?


What do you care, you've passed both, either way... LOL


----------



## wot

In please!









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## choLOL

Nice! Definitely in on this one. Hope I win.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I'm in! would love a shiny mechanical keyboard. Love the noise they make


----------



## phistoh

Count me in.


----------



## Minnetonka16

AHMIN


----------



## dnnk

In in in!!!!!!


----------



## t3emu

Quack quack!


----------



## Chris2183

Im in


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

i'm so in on this,


----------



## byte1918

Wouldn't mind a ducky to go along with my Noppoo.


----------



## Pinesse

I'd a ducky


----------



## Battou62

Good luck


----------



## Tha_Real_Smurf

Cool, be nice to see what the fuss is about, in


----------



## drschlock

Those are good keyboards


----------



## jakis

I've always wanted a Ducky! Hope I get one!


----------



## darksideleader

i like to win stuff.


----------



## hugo19941994

In! Thanks!


----------



## brasslad

in, lord luv a ducky


----------



## y2kcamaross

Nice, hope I win, thanks !


----------



## Edogaa

Do want









Well, at least this post made me join overclock.net finally. xD


----------



## driftingforlife

Innnnnnnnnnnnnnn

thanks admin.


----------



## Diajq2446?

I hope i win, especially one with blue switches.. that'd be sexy and amazing


----------



## codemoose

Yes please!


----------



## Jeci

So badly want!!


----------



## bratcat

I really want 1.


----------



## Faze

I want one!


----------



## torniquet

in.


----------



## psychoholicx

been in the market for a mechanical keyboard for such a long time but they're just so expensive....
here's to hoping I might get lucky

Edit: I was registered here for a while, but I guess lurking doesn't raise you're post count, damn


----------



## yanks8981

In please!


----------



## shixxor

Yeah! I wanna win


----------



## MrDucktape

In for the win! Ducky rulsz~


----------



## TheLawIX

I'm in!


----------



## EdgeQ

i would absolutely love a Ducky. Definitely my favorite maker of keyboard!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I'm definitely in for this wonderful give away! I've been joining these contests for years, hopefully I finally win something from OCN! Best part about this is, it's one of the best mech KB's out there!


----------



## Mmmbacon

ok, No sad story posted here, just know this hometoast is due for some good luck in his life. I certainly would welcome a quality ducky keyboard to my desktop. Thanks for the opportunity .,....


----------



## ikem

i was going to order a new TK to replace my quickfire... but i guess I will wait.


----------



## tiarnachutch




----------



## Derekian

Fingers crossed


----------



## braxsusriely

Count me in!


----------



## leepower1221

Goddamn, I really wish I win one


----------



## Midnight77

Good thing I made a post to comment on the quality of my crossover.


----------



## th3.answ3r

Cool contest







Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ABagOfFritos

It was only a matter of time before I registered for this site anyway.


----------



## Boyboyd

I'm definitely in


----------



## Gavvy

Wow, sweet thanks for doing this. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## cmorin

Would love! I'm not saying I would cuddle with mine.. but I would probably cuddle with mine..


----------



## Vpr99

Winning one would be lovely


----------



## lowtek

I'm in! A nice giveaway for some great keyboards.


----------



## eovnu87435ds

in for the win!


----------



## Antero

poasting


----------



## mombasa

please count me in, good luck to all.


----------



## Jenova69

IN!!!! This is a awesome giveaway.


----------



## aggr08

Just saw this now... in! Thanks OCN


----------



## thetimmer42

Grats to the winner, which his hopefully me!


----------



## Neocoolzero

In,and ty for the chance to get something OCN branded


----------



## Skepp

I'm in, grats to the winner


----------



## DontPassTheFence

I love DUCKY keyboards. Typing this thread reply with a 1008 model that has GREEN ALPS switches. :3


----------



## Crim427

This would be sweet. Totally in! (Who isn't)


----------



## wedge

This is great, I was just looking to buy one of these!


----------



## Awsan

INNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!


----------



## Conley247

Man, I would love to win!


----------



## square965

I would like to win!


----------



## TLCH723

Thanks


----------



## SSYPH

whoooaaaa
im in for some ocn duckys


----------



## Mr. Pig

Ooooh! Been looking at these for a while


----------



## MrHankyBoy

Awesome! I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## Hamy144

In, need an upgrade over the Tesco value keyboard


----------



## Arsinic

I'm in


----------



## Akumu

Awesome. Nice work guys and thanks for that chance!


----------



## Vectivus

Yes please!


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

I would be honored to take delivery of a custom ducky keyboard. thank you for considering my entry


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Wow, thanks for all the great contests!!

In, please!!


----------



## redmustang

In please. I need a better keyboard at work...


----------



## Bdonedge

Posting to win! thanks for the offer


----------



## eagle3566

In! Another great giveaway from OCN


----------



## GekzOverlord

Worth a shot, count me in


----------



## Jaju123

Wooo keyboards!


----------



## Sean Webster

Sweet, I would love a Mech KB.


----------



## ampsnohms

I'd love a mechanical keyboard! When does the contest end?


----------



## $ilent

In!

thanks OCN!!


----------



## Lolpot

Ducky get


----------



## jason793

Count me in. A good keyboard would make my day right now.


----------



## Kaldari

hen


----------



## rgrwng

Count me in for a new keyboard!


----------



## EPiiKK

Finally a Slim chance to get a proper keyboard








My 30e logitech has served me for years would be nice to move on


----------



## tastegw

Posting my dollar into this slot machine with very bad odds!


----------



## K4IKEN

Might as well try.. Hopefully I win!


----------



## om3nz

Nice keyboards, in.


----------



## DirT

I'm in!!!


----------



## NorCa

In!


----------



## Mousie_Grr

I'm in too


----------



## TA4K

IN! haha there are already 108 pages


----------



## kol13190

Oh man, a quality keyboard!! Heck yes!


----------



## TommiKF

This would be a nice replacement for an old cheap Logitech keyboard


----------



## chris0177

I could use one


----------



## Midgethulk

I need one for my second build!









Thank you for doing this! Good luck all!


----------



## DGChainZ

It would be awesome to win!


----------



## phosfox

Would love to get one, my first mechanical keyboard


----------



## ryandigweed

Count me in please, i would love to win my first Mechanical Keyboard. Been out of budget to get a mechanical keyboard.


----------



## BountyHead

In i want an OCN ducky shine


----------



## o3okevin

Let's go


----------



## mllrkllr88

WOW!!! I have been wanting one since they cam out! IN


----------



## 5nak3

Spending a lot of time reading these forums, I'd love a branded keyboard beside me.


----------



## Webrider99

I can only hopee







Love the amount of giveaways these past 2 weeks







Thanks !


----------



## EliteGhost

I do need a new keyboard







, In!


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

I never win anything. Maybe this is my lucky ducky day.


----------



## Mumbles37

I really do love those ducky keyboards!


----------



## mj1911

Just got a new Ducky YOTD from TankGuys on sat. another would be most wellcome. The wife would like a mechanical keyboard after using mine. If I win (doughtfull never won anything) its Her's.


----------



## Acknown3

Post!


----------



## DeviousTom

Lots of very nice keyboards. Sweet give away.


----------



## Sockatees

I'm in!


----------



## MarvinDessica

I'm down, I'll give my mechanical keyboard away if I win


----------



## slapstick01

I could use a new keyboard.


----------



## ahriman

In, and feeling just ducky about that.

Thank you


----------



## MrOmigoodness

Count me in!


----------



## skyisover

sure i could have one of these


----------



## ElevenEleven

I would so love a nice new keyboard--I'm in!!!


----------



## silat

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## whoisallama

In








Always wanted a Ducky


----------



## cravinmild

In please, wants one sooo bad


----------



## jakjak

wow, who knew there were cool keyboards from OCN?? Going to add one to my rigbuilder list... in case I win one here, you can apply it to my ultimate build


----------



## Random_Sheep

Nom nom nom
Amazing keyboard and i need one as my G15 is about to give up the ghost.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deeya

I'm in as well, love me some mechanical keyboards.


----------



## OddGusta

I would love to enter for a keyboard.


----------



## antmiu2

can i haz


----------



## AimerPaddle

I have been looking for a mechanical keyboard for my new build. It would be great to win one of these!! Thank you for having the contest!


----------



## saer

I would love some mechanical goodness


----------



## blampars

Just found out about this because I'm a slacker.









Would be nice to have a shine!


----------



## wanako

I want! OCN branded stuffz FTW!


----------



## Dorkseid

In because they are quite awesome.


----------



## junsunn

Thank you very much!


----------



## marlo

could use a new keyboard.


----------



## bnj2

Slim chance for me to win, but I have to try


----------



## henrygale

thank you!


----------



## 98uk

Iiiiin for the win


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

I love Ducky keyboards I'm down!


----------



## Killhouse

In!


----------



## Tom Lightbown

In! Great giveaway, hope I win my first piece of OCN branded gear!


----------



## ricklen

In







with probably a very tiny chance


----------



## B0nes

I R IN


----------



## Domino

I have officially made a post!


----------



## Tenchiro

I would love to have a YotD w/ Reds.


----------



## tianhui

A Ducky Keyboard would be fantastic!


----------



## PropheticCreed

A Ducky keyboard would be a wicked way to finish off January! Good luck everyone


----------



## DrJacob

In for a keyboard, anybody know what color switches these will have?


----------



## andymiller

I Want One!!


----------



## asmudeus

Why not, I'll try. Count me in.


----------



## rrims

Lets see if lucks on my side. In!


----------



## GarTheConquer

Oh BABY!!!


----------



## Valgaur

I have a crappy microsoft plastic dome keyboard and I HATE this thing. constantly miss clicking when gaming. I need a mechanical one. Thanks for the fun on here Admin much appreciated for the community here and everything you do for us. Keep doing what you do and I'll keep helping you with spreading great info!


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

In!


----------



## Codaisayoda

In!









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shift.

This is great! I've been wanting to get a mechanical keyboard for quite some time.

Count me in!


----------



## th3m3nt4l

In, but whats so great about these in particular?


----------



## Buddhazen

In!!


----------



## noilly

Thanks for the giveaway

*Edit: haha 2nd post (lurk mostly)


----------



## lob3s

ducky pls


----------



## nazarein

I want in!!!!


----------



## dylwing23

In. Would love a mechanical keyboard, so much nicer in my opinion.


----------



## georgifx

nice


----------



## BritishBob




----------



## misclik

entering


----------



## villain

In, if people outside the US are eligible.


----------



## culexor

I'm in


----------



## hour1702

Awesome.


----------



## $ilent

Lol how many people have posted in this thread with thier total post count being 1









The first post by admin clearly states "The contest is open to any current member of OCN with at least one post as of the time of this post. (1 week, 1 day ago).


----------



## tahayassen

In for a mechy! =D


----------



## eyoon

Hope I win!


----------



## Frank08

Oh I'm in!


----------



## phillyd

I'm in!!!


----------



## sokjin

sweet!


----------



## superericla

In again


----------



## Orzornn

In!


----------



## bxchef29

awesome everyone good luck


----------



## Swift Castiel

OCN pls :3

oh my god cherry mx greens. soadjghksdhjgkashjgkjashg delicious.


----------



## NvidiaStorm

In!


----------



## CudaBoy71

In FTW..


----------



## jason387

IN


----------



## the_milk_man

KEYBOARD GET!


----------



## BiscuitHead

Are multiple posts allowed? If not just delete this one.

If so... in again


----------



## iEATu

Awesome. I would love to have a mechanical keyboard. And ocn branded too!


----------



## FlojMoj

Definitely entering if the prize is a fantastic keyboard


----------



## nafljhy

oooh. i'm down! thanks for the opportunity admin.


----------



## Sikairus

Would be real nice to have one. Been obsessing over a nice mechanical for ages. My Logitech just ain't cutting it.


----------



## adamski07

In for this!


----------



## bballkenn

One Ducky Shine Please....


----------



## dumplingbagel

I've been wanting to create an account here for a while and this finally pushed me over the ledge.


----------



## duhbagel

I'm winninggg


----------



## brownieapple

In for a ducky!


----------



## h2on0

Yes.

1111


----------



## yoi

im rollin'









lets see if i win something from the internet !!!


----------



## Flesh_n_blood

Always wanted to try a high quality keyboard. In!!!!


----------



## FunnyCoin

Free things? Oh my god those are my favorite!


----------



## Blizzie

In.


----------



## Dimitrije

Thank you for the giveaway


----------



## cgg123321

In and thanks


----------



## S.M.

I could use one.


----------



## MadeinUganda

In







.


----------



## rawrzxc

My z x and c keys stopped working, need to use the on screen keyboard to type this







Are people from Singapore even allowed to win this giveaway?


----------



## MorseCode

love to have one


----------



## coffeejunky

In for this please. Just broke a key stub on my Ducky XM Alps


----------



## thepoopscooper

in! i would love to win a new keyboard!


----------



## grayfox99

In to win







Thank you!


----------



## Domino

post


----------



## Mike7496

Im in.I want some cool gear


----------



## psycow

Im in!


----------



## forthedisplay

Quack!


----------



## biatchi

In please


----------



## Izvire

Gimme gimme gimme!


----------



## benpack101

I'm in for one! I'd take more if you'd give me more. But one would be wonderful!


----------



## iceblade008

Sounds awesome! I'm in


----------



## ventacon

1200 Posts... Ouch I thought I had a decent enough chance with 300 posts but I know my luck isnt good enough now lol


----------



## superhead91

In


----------



## WLL77

Giving this a shot. Long odds = big payoff (perhaps?)


----------



## NotReadyYet

In for the win!


----------



## 1337LutZ

In!


----------



## redhonda

In it to Win It!!


----------



## Blackout621

In


----------



## Deathclaw

In, hope i win one


----------



## Qsanity

Lovely!


----------



## chargerz919

IN! Need to replace my worn out Microsoft keyboard.


----------



## 072665995

Totally in maaahhhnnnn


----------



## Tk7331

In!


----------



## S197_FTW

I would love to have a new ducky keyboard they're awesome looking.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

IN...

Need something that doesn't give me eye cancer with the LEDs on the indicators.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

I'd love to have an even better keyboard than the one I have!

I'd put it to good use, thanks for the chance!


----------



## Niexist

I'm in!


----------



## CS14

Would love to win one, I'm in!


----------



## brigas

im in it to win it!


----------



## _AKIMbO_

I'm in!


----------



## bosom

Sweet, great giveaway! I'd love one of these!


----------



## gameworm

I'm in. I'd love to get my feet wet with mechanical keyboards.


----------



## Tampopo

Meee please


----------



## Acefire

I need a mechanical keyboard. These rubber domes are crippling my soul.


----------



## woe96

i wanna win i want a mechanical keyboard so much. click klack click klack sound of amazingness!


----------



## Evangelion

In for the win!


----------



## jemping

In for one


----------



## Rojoel

Might as well give it a try. You never know your luck.


----------



## cooler2442

Never hurts to try.


----------



## KoolKoney

We wants it, we needs it, MUST HAVE DUCKY!


----------



## RhinoviruS

I'm just getting into this Mechanical Keyboard business and this could really help me get started !


----------



## Fortunex

Definitely in


----------



## IamTnetrnnba

Hope I win, would love a mechanical keyboard.


----------



## DrCube




----------



## johny24

^^^^ They didn't read the first post


----------



## cnopicilin

In for the love of mechanical keyboards


----------



## iCataclysm

me puhlease.


----------



## I_dalder_I

OMG IN!!!!


----------



## Nomad692000

I'm so in


----------



## Migsicality

I could use a ducky keyboard


----------



## Monomyth

Several years ago before I was a savvy consumer, I was a victim of Gamer-oriented Marketing and bought a terrible Cyborg rubber-dome keyboard just because somebody who also didn't know better pointed its LEDs out to me. Several of its keys have had their surfaces rubbed off, and a few of them do not bottom out properly anymore, not to mention how creaky they are if I try to do so.

Help a poor soul.


----------



## Bdonedge

Give me a ducky because... I BELIEVE I CAN FLY... I BELIEVE I CAN TOUCH THE SKY...

too cheesy? Probably.


----------



## dranas

in ^_^


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Have been considering buying one of these, im in for a chance at a free one









Thanks Admin!


----------



## Blindman1337

In!


----------



## _TwIsTeD_

In, Thanks!


----------



## solar0987

Totally in!

If i win i can finally see what all the hype is about mechanical [email protected]


----------



## Shiromar

I'm so in! I'd love a chance to own a mechanical keyboard to see what all the hype is about!


----------



## fatmario

in nice give away


----------



## marlo

Thanks. Never had a mechanical keyboard before.


----------



## fireman

Just seen this post.

My compaq mx-something died so I am in


----------



## youeverjust

In Thanks!!


----------



## Shiftstealth

I would love a new keyboard to go with the desktop parts i just bought


----------



## krista031

IN

This is the sweetest contest ever..
And we had a lot of them here..


----------



## CptChiggs

Nothing like a good OCN branded mechanical keyboard. Awesome giveaway. thanks


----------



## CaptainIcy

How awesome! I'd like one of these too.








I need to be more active here, haha.


----------



## FPSViking

I would love myself a ducky keyboard. They truly are top of the line.


----------



## theshadealex

Fingers Crossed!!!


----------



## MangostarZ

Hoping. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Azuti

Sweet after trying my brothers mechanical keyboard I have been wanting one so badly but they are just so expensive hope I win







awesome contest


----------



## Figit090

fingers still crossed! I've decided to get rid of my current mechanical keyboard because it makes my fingers hurt a bit. I could really use a Ducky!


----------



## rafety58

I could always use a second ducky


----------



## dmreeves

I would love one! THANKS OCN...


----------



## InsideJob

Hope to see some names next to some keyboards on the OP soon


----------



## Agila

In. I would love to have one


----------



## imarshal

ducky's the way to go


----------



## gavbon

Interested

always wanted to try out Ducky


----------



## debuchan

I would like to be included, please.

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Warweo

IN IN IN!


----------



## Theelichtje

OCN branded keyboards make me frag better. in please!


----------



## travesty

in!


----------



## TheDAZ

in!


----------



## Epona

In!


----------



## Yellowsamuel

Sweet, count me in


----------



## Someguy316

Random cherry switches too? I'm in; I want to try something other than MX Blacks..


----------



## Droviin

OCN branded and a Mechanical Keyboard! Amazing! I'm in!


----------



## Buccity




----------



## Vaub

Nice, I'm in!


----------



## Rossome1

awesome, hope I win


----------



## SeeThruHead

ducky


----------



## nleksan

I am so in for this! I have been wanting a mechanical keyboard since, well, pretty much since I first heard about them!

PLUS OCN-BRANDED!!! I WANT!


----------



## atomicmew

Count me in for the lottery!


----------



## carebearstare

in


----------



## pic16f28

Mehanical Rock !!


----------



## trendy

I'm in


----------



## jprovido

please let me win. I've been suffering with this worn our razer lycoza for years now. ID LOVE A DUCKY KEYBOARD


----------



## moldyviolinist

I, too, shall join this contest.


----------



## TheBigFella

I'm in, and good luck to everyone


----------



## Socko1965

In!


----------



## exzacklyright

Sup!

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## trisx

Ducky dragon edition please


----------



## 267267123

I want a quack quack!


----------



## Shadeh

Count me in. *crosses fingers*


----------



## T Yamamoto

Count me in!


----------



## OmniScience

Cool! I've been wanting a mechanical keyboard for so long!

Kindly count me in!


----------



## Jokerman170

so in, can't find ducky products here


----------



## MetalMax707

In as well! Would be my first mechanical keyboard if i win.


----------



## Enely

Oh my... I think I stopped breathing for a moment.
I'm loving this place more and more and glad I joined when I did! What do I have to do? Just post?








I looked up the Shine a while back when I started learning about mechanical keyboards and it looked awesome. Great brand.


----------



## DF is BUSY

would love to win a ducky!

count me in


----------



## Bugatti Veyron

I would like to know what i am missing with a modern keyboard by replacing this 7 year old HP keyboard that i use every day.


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bugatti Veyron*
> 
> I would like to know what i am missing with a modern keyboard by replacing this 7 year old HP keyboard that i use every day.


Mechanical switches, possibly back-lit keys, high quality construction.


----------



## eagleeyematt

when are you picking?


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Cool giveaway!


----------



## boxwunder13

Would be awesome to win one of these, especially since it is OCN branded. Thanks for the giveaway OCN!


----------



## blackbalt89

I want so bad.

In!


----------



## Benny99

Awesome









I'm in


----------



## dave1991

In!


----------



## Mattb2e

In it to win it!









Thanks OCN for the awesome sauce giveaway


----------



## NewHighScore

In!

What an amazing giveaway. *fingers crossed*

good luck all


----------



## captvizcenzo

In! This might be my first mechanical keyboard!


----------



## OccultAssassin

What a great product to giveaway!


----------



## Fatality_

In Please!

Thanks!


----------



## barkinos98

give em already! i want a shine one with blues


----------



## Bedo

Would love to get my hands on a Ducky Shine. I am in!


----------



## TheGrapist

in,need a replacement for my sidewinder x6 anyways


----------



## ekw808

Sweet, hopefully I can't get one!


----------



## Wickedtt

Deff always wanted a mech keyboard just never took the plunge. awesome contest!


----------



## Nyne7lac

go ahead and make my day OCN!


----------



## grunion

In please...

If I don't win one, I will come out of retirement and ban Mr. Admin


----------



## fourpixel

Count me in! I would love to replace my 5 yrs old A4tech Natural_A Keyboard


----------



## Blk

In!!


----------



## Xylene

I'd be very happy if I won.


----------



## SonDa5

Would love to game with Ducky mechanical keyboard.


----------



## ibleedspeed

write me in please and thank you ocn


----------



## Big-Pete

in need a dukky


----------



## Sixt

I want one !


----------



## pepejovi

I'll have one. If you're not mailing internationally, I'll even pay for postage


----------



## GerBem

I am building a new PC, a new keyboard is always welcome!!


----------



## mica3speedy

I'm in, good luck everyone


----------



## M00NIE

In!


----------



## nolonger

In!


----------



## secondthought

Let's go, this is awesome!


----------



## JunkoXan

i'm in, i never owned a mechanical keyboard before


----------



## Jeppzer

Definitely in!


----------



## noldevin

In please


----------



## ZeVo

In! I need to upgrade from my 2003 Microsoft one.


----------



## mitchtaydev

Me! Me! I wanna join in too


----------



## Edw4rd

I want one.


----------



## Assimilator87

If this is still open, count me in!


----------



## CrazyHeaven

I want one.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paztak

Don't mind if i do.

OCN is just one sick place and I like it!


----------



## SalisburySteak

In for a chance


----------



## hawker

Sign me up!


----------



## jakethesnake438

In please


----------



## kpriess

In.


----------



## Swiftes

definitely in for this


----------



## ShadoX

I really need a new keyboard (my aging G15 doesn't even sit flat on the table anymore lol), perfect replacement


----------



## newbrevolution

IN! Thanks OCN!


----------



## BranField

Fantastic, count me IN


----------



## AMD_Freak

Im in


----------



## Farfnarkle

In!


----------



## Lazy Bear

When do the winners get announced?


----------



## Uncivilised

in! always wanted a mechanical keyboard


----------



## SpecYak

in please, I should start posting more heh


----------



## nemal101

I could really do with a new keyboard, mine is horrible


----------



## UsedPaperclip

I would love to be in for this if I'm not too late, always wanted a Ducky with some OCN branding on it.


----------



## chronicfx

one in 64 chance right now! Feeling lucky Ducky!


----------



## stickg1

I would love to win a new keyboard. Especially if it's OCN's finest!


----------



## McPaste

I absolutely love mechanical keyboards!


----------



## Georc

Is this still goin on? If so, count me in.


----------



## ChampionAkalias

count me in


----------



## markallen1988

I'm in!


----------



## yeoubi

me too!!


----------



## cisys

Lucky to get a ducky!


----------



## XEiBIT

I am in


----------



## EnJoY

Gotta love a quality mech keyboard. I'm in!


----------



## marbleduck

Mechanical keyboard? Good.
OCN branded? Excellent.
Free? Even better.


----------



## Big-Pete

in:thumb:


----------



## Jared485

im in!


----------



## chewdude

In for sure!


----------



## wtomlinson

Count me in.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

In like flynn


----------



## smashblock

In ftw.


----------



## Blindrage606

IN. if already posted, disregard this.


----------



## protzman

In Please and thank you! Want one of those Year of the dragon boards so bad!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks OCN


----------



## k32c

In for dem keyboards xD


----------



## rjames1295

AW, YES! I'm so in.


----------



## jammo2k5

I'm in yay Hope i win I've always wanted an OCN ducky.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

First ducky? Oh yeah.


----------



## Boi 1da

In ftw!!!


----------



## Kidsam

I need this !


----------



## Sugi

I think this is still going on, if so inininininininin.







I would love a OCN keyboard. <3


----------



## mothow

If I don't win one I'm gonna have to buy one.Seriously!!!


----------



## Stevesack

i have been strongly considering a mechanical keyboard, so sign me up!


----------



## Pandora51

Well if you include EU to the raffle I´m in!

Would love to have a mechanical keyboard. The overclock.net sign is a nice add


----------



## HWI

Hellz to the yeah.


----------



## Krusher33

You know you wanna replace my eMachines keyboard.


----------



## 122512

I'm definitely good for this!


----------



## Cavi

Sure why not, good contest!


----------



## iLLicit1

I think they forgot about us


----------



## Darkpriest667

I'm in for sure!


----------



## Figit090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> one in 64 chance right now! Feeling lucky Ducky!


At first this confused me but you're probably right, and those odds are much better than some other contests/giveaways I've tried.


----------



## SavantStrike

Count me totally in!

I love mechanical keyboards.


----------



## The Muffin Man

Oooh totally in


----------



## gotskil

I'm in!

Ducky Shine is soo nice.


----------



## Itscamper

Great contest







, i hope i win because ive never gotten to use a mechanical keyboard and always dreamed to, Membranes are boring


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

in

haven't had once sense my Dell server mech keyboard.


----------



## Itscamper

Hey Admin, im new here to this site but i have gone through the forums for help etc and a really great site, one question about this contest when is it gonna be due? like when is the giveaway over?


----------



## kyfire

Add me to this. One of these would be an improvement over the one I have now. ( Not to mention a great welcome to OCN gift for a noob.


----------



## lifeskills

In! Thanks for the givaway!


----------



## mgaggy

In if this is still going! I've been wanting to try out a Ducky, and bonus if it's all OCN'ed up!


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Itscamper*
> 
> Hey Admin, im new here to this site but i have gone through the forums for help etc and a really great site, one question about this contest when is it gonna be due? like when is the giveaway over?


it should be ending soon, but per the OP, you had to have been a member with at least one post as of the beginning of the thread


----------



## Robiathin

in

Awesome.


----------



## shesgotahemi

In heard great things about these.


----------



## Rutku

Totally in. I would love to get a mechanical keyboard at last. My previous Logitech KB is over 7 years old







.


----------



## Redwoodz

Please convert me,mechanical noob here.


----------



## XiDillon

lets close this thread admin. we're overloading the drawings now as its over its loosely put two week deadline.


----------



## Lazy Bear

I think they should only count entries that were made before two weeks after the original post. At this point it's ridiculous and the chances of winning are incredibly slim.


----------



## Buzzin92

Oh my, how have I only just seen this?!

SO in!

Tired of my 6 year old Saitek Eclipse... Plus I want to give mechanical a go


----------



## Figit090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> I think they should only count entries that were made before two weeks after the original post. At this point it's ridiculous and the chances of winning are incredibly slim.


There were never any rock hard rules. I'm going to be happy for any chance to win an expensive keyboard.


----------



## mustangbanshee

would love a chance to own one of them keyboards


----------



## PedroC1999

Can I join, im up for a new keyboard!


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> 1 day, 21 hours ago: The Manual will be picking winners tonight


Response to me inquiring with admin about this contest in another thread he was recently active in. Not sure if that got delayed another day or if winners were picked and just ended up getting PM'd?


----------



## For_the_moves

Whew! Just saw this, I'm in.


----------



## Chronskillz

In for a new keyboard. And thanks for the giveaway


----------



## tylergbass

Im always in for OCN merchandise! If anything, I feel as though I should be giving you guys some stuff! Good luck everyone.


----------



## smorgan

Definitely IN!


----------



## dominique120

So in for this one, Thanks admin.


----------



## Millillion

Ooh, I'm in.


----------



## l3eans

JUST saw this. In.


----------



## vitality

when is this ending?!


----------



## Zeek

Late, but in!


----------



## Stefy

I'm in too!


----------



## junhawng

YAY! I've always wanted a DUCKY keyboard. My friend recently bought a Ducky keyboard, and he was rubbing it in my face for WEEKS!!! it was a real pain in the neck, "look at my DUCKY KEYBOARD! Look at the duck shine on my space bar!"







I hope I can also get one so I can get back at him >


----------



## bread

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE I WANNNNNT OOONENEEEEEEEEE


----------



## mothow

any winners yet


----------



## chronicfx

when does it start? in!


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothow*
> 
> any winners yet


You're name will apear on page 1 next to the keyboard


----------



## mightymints

PLeasseeeeeee


----------



## tombom

In!


----------



## Jacer200

I'm in!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## metalmayhem9

In for an OCN branded keyboard. It will make my system cooler than it already is


----------



## Comp4k

oooooh free stufff


----------



## travelbro

They look so cool!!


----------



## CloudX

They are pretty awesome.


----------



## hollowtek

congrats to everyone that wins!! and also ty to all of ocn staff for this awesome giveaway.


----------



## Zakristone

Good luck everybody.


----------



## EpicToast

I'm in.


----------



## TheDon83

Oooh Cool! Count me in


----------



## zoidbergslo

count me in


----------



## H969

Yes, I can use one!!


----------



## SeekerZA

Count me in too. Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## feltadox1337

Yey! I'm in!

Thanks!


----------



## Brutuz

Definitely in. Thanks for these contests!


----------



## Desert Rat

Put me in coach! Awesome contest


----------



## kbootle2

Do want


----------



## silvergoat

Ever since I got my first mechanical keyboard for my home PC, I've been wanting one at the office since anything else now feels like I'm typing on mush......in it to win it!


----------



## fakeblood

in to win


----------



## Erick Silver

*smashes face into keyboard repeatedly in anticipation of winners being chosen*


----------



## Syryll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> *smashes face into keyboard repeatedly in preparation for keyboard replacement*


FTFY


----------



## BeOtCh

IN !! if not 2 late


----------



## zdude

count me in


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> *smashes face into keyboard repeatedly in anticipation of winners being chosen*


This


----------



## baker18

sign me up.


----------



## EdenSB

If it's still open, in for what with so many pages seems like a tiny chance of winning a keyboard! I would definitely like one though - Esc and a bunch of my F-keys don't work!


----------



## Figit090

d
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EdenSB*
> 
> If it's still open, in for what with so many pages seems like a tiny chance of winning a keyboard! I would definitely like one though - Esc and a bunch of my F-keys don't work!


dang you should hit up a thrift store bud! lotsa cheap options at some! or ebay


----------



## Shikarikato

Would love to win a Ducky!


----------



## AnonymousGamer

I love Mechanical Keyboards!


----------



## Iamazn

Count me in, I've always wanted to try a ducky keyboard...


----------



## MisterAutomatic

In there, without swimwear.


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

In if it's not over.


----------



## aleksve

In for the win.Great giveaway xD


----------



## spice003

i want one, in!


----------



## Fulvin

How did i manage to miss this?
I'm in!

Awesome giveaways OCN!


----------



## h2spartan

WEEEEEEEE!

Me too! I want one! Over here! Pick me!


----------



## Oupavoc

Would love to try one


----------



## DrGroove

In for the small chance


----------



## fishinfiend

I thought this was only going to be a week or two, but now it is going on three, what is this!!!


----------



## Iceandele

Nice Giveaway! I'm in on this!


----------



## truestorybro545

YAY!

In!


----------



## sidewu

I really hope I can win one, I would even pay the shipping.


----------



## HoldYrPistlstr8

Hello, I'm entering


----------



## fliq

entering


----------



## gab195

Definitely in for this







thanks for doing this guys


----------



## onestack

Oh man im in!


----------



## Figit090

the suspense is killing me!


----------



## pcexplosion

I need a new keyboard.


----------



## evilferret

In and thanks for the contest!


----------



## jetpuck73

In


----------



## S1L3Nt

In!


----------



## Pogi

Do want!


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

yes please


----------



## bfe_vern

Quack quack here, please.


----------



## MolonLabe

Rollin' for a new keyboard!
A Ducky would be the way to go for my first proper mechanical!
Thanks for the opportunity, guys!


----------



## CTRLurself

Totally count me in.


----------



## rootzreggae

Im also in for some duck love


----------



## sweffymo

Why not enter.


----------



## Encrypted18

Wow! I hope I win one of these







<--- I would be like this all day


----------



## Sasasd

Lets try.


----------



## Big-Pete

dgfsdg WANT in


----------



## InsideJob

The_Manual I see you viewing this thread. Pick some winners please!!!!







hehehee


----------



## The_Manual

*Winners announced!*


----------



## lordhinton

well done guys!, wish i won one though ): ohwell better luck next time!


----------



## InsideJob

Congrats to all the winners


----------



## splinterize

Wow.. I cant believe it. Thank you so much!


----------



## General121

Congratz to all winners!







Oh well, none for me - Maybe ill have to buy one


----------



## Syryll

Congrats to all those who won!


----------



## losttsol

Holy Crap I Won!!! Thanks OCN!


----------



## GerBem

Yeah a Ducky DK9008G2 Pro, thanks OCN!!!!


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *losttsol*
> 
> Holy Crap I Won!!! Thanks OCN!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GerBem*
> 
> Yeah a Ducky DK9008G2 Pro, thanks OCN!!!!


gratz


----------



## Alatar

I won something?









Thanks OCN!


----------



## Syryll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I won something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks OCN!


All that hard work paid off









edit: I spelt it wrongs


----------



## Deceived

Post the random generator.


----------



## splinterize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceived*
> 
> Post the random generator.


You jelly?


----------



## Syryll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splinterize*
> 
> You jelly?


LOL!


----------



## Figit090

congrats to all those who have won! Awesome prizes. Thanks to OCN for a great contest!


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Congrats to the winners, I hope you all enjoy your duckys as much as I enjoy mine.


----------



## Canis-X

Congrats to all of the lucky winners!! I love mine, you'll love your's too.....Buuuuuuuut, if you don't like it, send it on to me... LOL


----------



## kenpachiroks

Congratulations to all the winners.Amazing giveaway admin!

Winners! Lets see em keyboards after you get them!


----------



## Majinwar

I was really hoping to win.


----------



## General121

Well I didn't win, so I just went ahead and ordered a Ducky OCN edition mech KB with black switches xD


----------



## Midgethulk

Congrats to all of the winners! Enjoy them


----------



## Skips

Congrats to the winners! Looking forward to the next give-away!


----------



## kblo

Congrats to the winners


----------



## carmas

Nothing again for me







. Well, it doesn't matter







. Congrats to all the winners and, most of all, a big thank you to admin, OCN and everybody that helped organising this giveaway.


----------



## SDriver

Wow I won! Thanks OCN! I'll post some pics of my new Ducky Dragon when I receive it.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDriver*
> 
> Wow I won! Thanks OCN! I'll post some pics of my new Ducky Dragon when I receive it.


Once you go "mech" you don't go back!!







Look forward to seeing it SDriver!!


----------



## Bluelighting

OCN thanks for this Amazing contest and the opportunity to participate in it. I am looking forward to trying out my first mechanical keyboard.


----------



## caraboose

Aw








Congrats winners!


----------



## Paradigm84

I didn't win, I guess I'll have to make do with my Filco.









All those who won, make sure to join OCN's Mechanical Keyboard Club, the link is in my sig, it's the best place to find out where to buy keycaps and to see some of the cool mods people have done to their boards in the Keyboard of the Month competition.

Not that I'm biased towards the club or anything.


----------



## AnonymousGamer

Oo well


----------



## alabrand

Congratulations the winners, I hope you all enjoy your newly attained keyboards! ^.^


----------



## Draven

Congrats to all the winners


----------



## losttsol

In my six years here I have now won:

OCN Appliques
OCN Lanyard - never received it though for some reason
$25 Paypal deposit
$50 Paypal deposit
Ducky DK9008G2 Pro

-and vast knowledge of computer stuff.


----------



## Costfree

CONGRATS to all you LUCKY WINNERS!!!


----------



## soundx98

Congratulations to you and the rest of the winners!


----------



## aznpersuazn

Thanks for the giveaway! Also, congrats to the other winners of this giveaway! Have fun with your new keyboards!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Congrats everyone!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Congratulations to everyone who won!!! I can imagine the excitement!


----------



## brew

Dude I am so stoked right now! Will for sure be posting some pics of my new dragon in the mechanical keyboard club. Thanks OCN for all these awesome contests!


----------



## GfhTattoo

Congrats on winners , Thanks OCN for hosting a great site an given away Cool stuff.


----------



## chaosmarine32

Holy crap I won something!! Thank you!


----------



## Deeya

My first time winning anything as well


----------



## Kanalplus

Congrats to all


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Congrats winners! So jealous!!









Guess Im stuck with my G110 with a sticking A key for now... People keep aaasking why im moving left when im gaming for no reason


----------



## H3||scr3am

Grats winners







enjoy them, they're awesome


----------



## kyfire

Corngratz to the winners!


----------



## JadedPrimate

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## T Yamamoto

Congrats to all winners.


----------



## Lowlife

Thank you OCN for doing the contests. Congratulations to all winners.


----------



## brettson

Thanks!! Finally an upgrade to my 12 year old keyboard.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Congrats to the winners!!

Awesome giveaway!


----------



## Ecstacy

Congrats to all the winners!









Guess I'll have to start saving up to buy one.


----------



## ibleedspeed

OH MAN i have won







This is so epic. Thankyou OCN for being tha balls,,,,lol.


----------



## gablain

Finally going to try out a mechanical keyboard !!







!! Thank you so much !


----------



## FtW 420

Lucky winners, I wanted to be among you!

Congrats & enjoy!


----------



## -iceblade^

Congrats to the winners


----------



## Slaughter

Congrats to all the winners & thanks OCN for the giveaways!


----------



## PropheticCreed

Great giveaway OCN, congrats to all the lucky winners!


----------



## Erick Silver

Grats to the winners. Enjoy the new shininess!


----------



## Jimbags

congrats guys enjoy some ducky goodness!!!!! QUAAAAAAACKADOODLEDOO!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Deathclaw

Congratulation to all the winners!
Can't say I am not a bit jelly but I am very happy for you.
Enjoy!


----------



## mve1907

Congratulations to all the lucky winners







have fun with your new toys!!!


----------



## Someguy316

Congratulations to the winners.


----------



## pez

Congrats winners!


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> As many of you know, we have our own Overclock.net branded Ducky Keyboards. Let's randomly give some away over the next week or two!
> 
> We are giving away the keyboards listed below. Post in this thread for your chance to win! If you win one of them, your name will appear beside it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The contest is open to any current member of OCN with at least one post as of the time of this post. Good luck!
> 
> *Winners announced!*
> 
> 
> Ducky Shine - *DesertRat*
> Ducky Shine - *Alatar*
> Ducky Shine - *Zero4549*
> Ducky DK9087 Dragon Edition - *brew*
> Ducky DK9087 Dragon Edition - *xxSilent_Sniper*
> Ducky DK9087 Dragon Edition - *aznpersuazn*
> Ducky DK9087 Dragon Edition - *SDriver*
> Ducky DK9008G2 Pro - *ibleedspeed*
> Ducky DK9008G2 Pro - *Lolpot*
> Ducky DK9008G2 Pro - *chaosmarine32*
> Ducky DK9008G2 Pro - *brettson*
> Ducky DK9008G2 Pro - *losttsol*
> Ducky DK9008G2 Pro - *Maximus4*
> Ducky DK9008G2 Pro - *splinterize*
> Ducky DK9008G2 Pro - *Bluelighting*
> Ducky DK9008G2 Pro - *needslipo*
> Ducky DK9008G2 Pro - *GerBem*
> Ducky DK9008G2 Pro - *Microx256*
> Ducky DK9008G2 Pro - *gablain*
> Ducky DK9008G2 Pro - *Carlitos714*
> Ducky DK9008G2 Pro - *Deeya*


Congratz to the winners


----------



## iamwardicus

Congrats to the winners!!!!!!


----------



## mark3510

Congrats to everyone! You guys are soooo lucky!


----------



## Mbalmer

This can't be the real list of winners because I didn't see my name on there!!!!

Congratulations to the winners. I am glad it was announced because I am going to be away from this site for a week or so and now I don't have to wonder if I won or not.


----------



## Sugi

Thanks for the giveaway and congratulations to all the winners. Better look next time for myself.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Congrats to all who won, pretty jelly.

Looks like I will need to purchase one at the OCN LAN in Toronto


----------



## tastegw

Congrats to all lucky "insert bad names"


----------



## thetimmer42

Bummer! Grats winners!


----------



## tzaar0723

Congrats to the lucky winners, those are some great prizes!


----------



## brew

This site is the best. Looks like our orders have already been placed. I cannot thank everybody involved enough. Thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tastegw*
> 
> Congrats to all lucky "insert bad names"


Is that really you taste? Its your old buddy brew from that silly browser game we used to play. Good to see you're alive and well man.


----------



## KC_Flip

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## DeviousTom

So many awesome keyboards given away! Enjoyed visiting the thread and hoping to see my name among the winners (probability of winning wasn't bad at all), but alas, among the 21 I am not! Enjoy the prizes guys.


----------



## Buddhazen

Congrats winners!


----------



## Sambaru

Grats, guys!


----------



## fritx

Congratulations to all the winners :thumbup:


----------



## ocping

Me!


----------



## Berzalum

nice!
congrats to teh winrar !!


----------



## xd9denz

Congrats to the lucky winners....


----------



## EdenSB

Congratulations and much envy to the winners.


----------



## Lovidore

Congratulations to all the winners!

And once again thanks admin for such an awesome giveaway!


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

Congratulation to the lucky winers .


----------



## BiscuitHead

Meh, didn't win









Congrats to the winners! Enjoy the boards.


----------



## zaforh

congratz winners


----------



## Purger

Congrats Winners!

I may not have won... but on the bright side, I can stop having to check this thread daily...


----------



## ttam

Congrats to you sons and daughters of mothers and fathers!


----------



## OverSightX

One day I will win something here









Congrats to all winners and thanks OCN for another great giveaway!


----------



## EPiiKK

Congrats to winners!


----------



## mothow

I never win..oh well..Congrats to you lucky winners.Guess I'm buying one now


----------



## Anth0789

Congrats on the winners!


----------



## XiDillon

I never win either. Not a big deal though. I have what I need.


----------



## krista031

GRATZ to winners

I AM ENVIOUS


----------



## Sambaru

Why does it say this contest is still going on?


----------



## jdjorgen

lets go, lets gooooo!


----------



## aznpersuazn

Look what just came in!

Wanted to take pics and say thanks to OCN for the great giveaway!









My girlfriend really enjoys the keyboard!


----------



## StormX2

Nice pics Azn!

and guys dont sweat it, ive been entering freebies and OCN giveaway for a loong time, and I was lucky enough to get a Ducky , basic model last year!

Keep it up, it will happen eventually.

What I really want is an OCN Applique for my car









ive been asking for one of those for a very long time haha


----------



## Bluelighting

Looks AZN!!!! how is it to use ?


----------



## SDriver

Got my Ducky Dragon with black switches yesterday. I love it!


----------



## gablain

Damn my order is still pending :/ after more than a week.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gablain*
> 
> Damn my order is still pending :/ after more than a week.


something is wrong. Mine got processed and got to me in under a week


----------



## PR-Imagery

Give it some time, I won my Ducky in a different draw, my order took a while to ship after being submitted. Just received a laynard as well from OCN which took a lil while from ordering to shipped as well.


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluelighting*
> 
> Looks AZN!!!! how is it to use ?


It's very smooth for a black switch keyboard, more smooth than maxmechanical nighthawk black switches. Ducky is my new favorite brand!


----------



## Bluelighting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gablain*
> 
> Damn my order is still pending :/ after more than a week.


Mine is still pending as well but look at it this way the wait will make it all that much more enjoyable.


----------



## Bluelighting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznpersuazn*
> 
> It's very smooth for a black switch keyboard, more smooth than maxmechanical nighthawk black switches. Ducky is my new favorite brand!


Cant wait to get mine i am building a new rig this week.


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluelighting*
> 
> Cant wait to get mine i am building a new rig this week.


Mind sharing pics of it when it's complete?


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDriver*
> 
> Got my Ducky Dragon with black switches yesterday. I love it!


Looking sharp! Congrats!


----------



## Bluelighting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznpersuazn*
> 
> Mind sharing pics of it when it's complete?


Not at all might take a bit, I am making a custom build case from scratch.


----------



## brew

USPS is killin me. Tracking says mine was to be delivered yesterday, but it didn't arrive. Still no update to it either. Usually when an item isn't delivered on time they update the tracking with a new delivery date. I hope nothing went wrong....


----------



## Kanashimu

Is this over? Its listed as currently running.. if not, sign me up please!


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanashimu*
> 
> Is this over? Its listed as currently running.. if not, sign me up please!


is it so hard to just take a look at the initial post? it shows all the winners


----------



## Kanashimu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> is it so hard to just take a look at the initial post? it shows all the winners


Mhm yar, but it was also listed under 'currently running contests'. Besides, the nature of 'winners' is inherently ambiguous; it doesn't necessarily mean that there are no future winners. But I suppose you're right.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

I have edited the title and removed this contest from the currently running list







.


----------



## Georc

Congrats to all the winners. You lucky people, you.


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brew*
> 
> USPS is killin me. Tracking says mine was to be delivered yesterday, but it didn't arrive. Still no update to it either. Usually when an item isn't delivered on time they update the tracking with a new delivery date. I hope nothing went wrong....


I haven't gotten mine yet either and I've had tracking info since the 6th. USPS tracking isn't like UPS or FedEx. It's less of a best guess, but more of a "who knows?" Luckily it was shipped Priority, because much of their parcel post is taken by third party now. They literally have no idea when that will arrive.


----------



## verbatim81973

Dang, I missed out!!!


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *losttsol*
> 
> I haven't gotten mine yet either and I've had tracking info since the 6th. USPS tracking isn't like UPS or FedEx. It's less of a best guess, but more of a "who knows?" Luckily it was shipped Priority, because much of their parcel post is taken by third party now. They literally have no idea when that will arrive.


Mine isn't here either. No tracking data, although tankguys lists it as shipped out for a couple days now. *shrug*


----------



## Anhedonique

First of all I'd like to thank however is responsible for donating this awesome boards, second of all I'd like to file a report and notify you about the probability of some errors that occurred in the editing of the first post.
There's a list of winners but I can't find my name on it, I'm going to assume there's some kind of mistake?

Regards and let me know with whom should I share my address.


----------



## Bluelighting

My Ducky arrived today
[ IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1292089/width/350/height/700[/IMG]


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluelighting*
> 
> My Ducky arrived today
> [ IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1292089/width/350/height/700[/IMG]


That is a sweet looking Ducky!!







Congrats on the win and to all the winners!


----------



## onestack

awesome for the winners! and thanks ocn for doing the giveaway


----------



## Midgethulk

I wish we had ducky in Europe...


----------



## Zero4549

My YOTD just came in.

I may have been pretty miffed at first about them swapping my White LED cherry MX Red shine out for a MX Black unknown LED dinky-sized dragon, but now I'm actually rather pleased.

The blacks still aren't my cup of tea, and while I haven't tried reds, I assume they would suit me better. That said... GREEN FREAKING LEDS, with fun little gimmicky reactive lighting and light show options, and _really nice_ build quality. It makes up for everything.

Did I ever mention that green is my favorite color? Anyway, thanks OCN, I love you! Now change our official flame color to green


----------



## losttsol

Got mine today. I have to say that I'm really liking these Cherry reds. They definitely need less force than the blacks. I also like how this keyboard takes up a lot less room than my Deck. I think I'm going to stick with this Ducky for a while. Haven't gamed with it yet. I might miss having a fully illuminated keyboard. We'll see. Here's a picture of the size comparison.


----------



## ibleedspeed

My Ducky arrived today I have to say that it is pretty sweet. I test ran it with some black ops and it plays like a champ. though the sensitivity of the keys will take some getting used to I love it. Thankyou Overclock you are gods!


----------



## Bluelighting

My Birthday was this week so it was great that my ducky arrived fantastic present but last night my wife gave me the presents she got me WOW WAS I SUPRISED .

SAMSUNG 51" PLASMA TV
Samsung sound bar to go with
Samsung galaxy S3 phone
Samsung Galaxy 10.1 tablet


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluelighting*
> 
> My Birthday was this week so it was great that my ducky arrived fantastic present but last night my wife gave me the presents she got me WOW WAS I SUPRISED .
> 
> SAMSUNG 51" PLASMA TV
> Samsung sound bar to go with
> Samsung galaxy S3 phone
> Samsung Galaxy 10.1 tablet


Dang...And to think, all I got was a used S3 a week late for mine


----------



## Bluelighting

I can honestly say I have a great women who loves me


----------



## Midgethulk

lol the way I see it that phone must be a couple of feet big.


----------



## chris0177

wwo those are some seriously nice items. congrats


----------



## Bluelighting

Thanks been working on setting everything up today, I love I that I can stream video and pics to the tv and stream music to the sound bar via blue tooth cant wait to figure out what else I can do with it


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluelighting*
> 
> Thanks been working on setting everything up today, I love I that I can stream video and pics to the tv and stream music to the sound bar via blue tooth cant wait to figure out what else I can do with it


What was holding the phone? just looks like it's floating there.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> What was holding the phone? just looks like it's floating there.


A glass table obviously.


----------



## GerBem

Yeah, just received my Ducky!! It took some time to get to the Netherlands but it's here!









I still have to build my PC, but I don't have to buy the keyboard


----------



## Ferrari8608

Man I'm jealous. That's a sweet keyboard!


----------



## Mals

oh noes how did I miss this one!







I want a ducky with MX Clears so bad.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> oh noes how did I miss this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a ducky with MX Clears so bad.


No clears were given away anyway


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> No clears were given away anyway


ah.. gosh I want some MX Clears. I have a Rosewill with MX Blacks and they're fine but i want a tactile point with similar pressure.

I just can't come to spend $150 on a keyboard.. lol.

I'd happily take another $80 version of my Rosewill with MX Clears.. pretty much the same as the Leopards or Filco's on Elitekeyboard I guess.. but no one has MX Clears


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> ah.. gosh I want some MX Clears. I have a Rosewill with MX Blacks and they're fine but i want a tactile point with similar pressure.
> 
> I just can't come to spend $150 on a keyboard.. lol.
> 
> I'd happily take another $80 version of my Rosewill with MX Clears.. pretty much the same as the Leopards or Filco's on Elitekeyboard I guess.. but no one has MX Clears


Yeah I hear that. I personally would love some MX greens, whites, or clears. Prefer the greens, but the others would work too. I like my MX blues, they're nice and light and fast, but they just aren't as tactile as I wished they were.


----------



## Carlitos714

I just got my ducky dragon today! It is not an overclock.net version but, I am loving it. My three year old thinks its so cool and do I. Thank you very much for this OCN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gablain

Hey guys after about 5 days of use my space bar is making a hi pitched sound like if it was rusty or something... Any way to fix that ?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gablain*
> 
> Hey guys after about 5 days of use my space bar is making a hi pitched sound like if it was rusty or something... Any way to fix that ?


If you make a low pitched noise at the exact same time does that make a difference?


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> If you make a low pitched noise at the exact same time does that make a difference?


LOL


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> ah.. gosh I want some MX Clears. I have a Rosewill with MX Blacks and they're fine but i want a tactile point with similar pressure.
> 
> I just can't come to spend $150 on a keyboard.. lol.
> 
> I'd happily take another $80 version of my Rosewill with MX Clears.. pretty much the same as the Leopards or Filco's on Elitekeyboard I guess.. but no one has MX Clears


I just dropped $45 on 135 used MX Clears off of Taobao with qtan as my agent and another $35 on a used RK-9000RE. It's plate mounted, but I'm going to see if I can just pop the tops off and swap the internals still. If not, then I'll have to desolder all the switches and solder on the Clears. I'm debating if I want to try ergo clears since I'll have the Reds from the RK-9000.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gablain*
> 
> Hey guys after about 5 days of use my space bar is making a hi pitched sound like if it was rusty or something... Any way to fix that ?


Is it a squeaky type noise? Odds are you just need to pop the key off and lube it up. DasKeyboard has a little how-to and Ripster has a


http://imgur.com/lhLqo

.


----------



## Microx256

finally got mine


----------



## CamSpy

Hey hey hey, I would like to have a Full sized mechanical Ducky keyboard as it is impossible to find one at the place I live








I was doing many searching during the last few weeks to find a US/International Ducky keyboard with Cherry MX Reds, but didn't yet found anything


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

This competition is over but here is a link to an OCN ducky 9008 G2 pro red http://www.tankguys.com/mechnical-keyboards/ducky-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-red-abs-69.html


----------

